# [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.



## Gast3737 (25. Juni 2008)

*[Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*

Hallo ich wollte euch die Sucherei mal erleichtern und habe da einmal was vorbereitet:

von der Grundbedienung ist es wie hier. PCGH_Falk hat dort eigentlich schon fast alles für die normalen Clients reingeschrieben.
*Inhalt*​ *1. Treiber installieren*
a)Nvidia
b)Ati
*2. Client laden
3. Client einrichten
4. Multi-GPU Setup
5. Fahmon einrichten*
->für Fahmon die Ordner schneller finden unter:
_1. Windows XP
2. Windows Vista
_ 
* 1. Treiber installieren*

Vorweg: Vor der neu Installation der Treiber erstmal die alten Treiber ordentlich deinstallieren und nach dem obligatorischen Neustart auch die alten Ordner löschen und CCleaner mal suchen lassen, dann Neustart. danach geht es weiter:

*a) Nvidia Karten* 
ab Geforce 8**** die Treiber ab 177.35. Die G200 Reihe unterstützt CUDA mit dem Standardtreibern da muss man nicht nachhelfen!

mit einer gemoddeten *.inf Datei kann der Nvidia mod177.35 runtergeladen werden oder ihr benutzt andere ab 177.35.  Der soll auch gut gehen 177.41.

*b) Ati Karten*

Hier gibt es den neuesten Atitreiber

Bei Ati Karten ab HD2*** ist es ganz einfach meine Empfehlung ist hierfür der Catalyst 8.4.
Für Karten ab HD38** und höher, könnt ihr den Catalyst 8.8 und höher verwenden. Wer viel Zockt sollte unter Vista sowieso den 8.8 verbindlich installieren.

_Edit nfsgame:_
offiziell wird die HD2400 und die HD3450 gar nicht untertützt!


* 2. Client herunterladen*

Ihr geht auf die Folding at Home Seite und ladet den Gpu2 Client runter.

_*NEUER CLIENT für ATI GPU2r2 mit Streamupdate*_ die CPU last fällt von 100% pro Kern auf ca. 10-20%

_*Anmerkung:* Unter Windowsvista solltet ihr den GPU Console Client nutzen einzurichten siehe dazu [HowTo] Console Client einrichten_

Bei der Installation des normalen GPU2 Clients ist nichts zu beachten, einfach installieren und den Anweisungen folgen:
als erstes in das angegebene Verzeichnis kopieren. Bei der Installation euren Namen und die Teamnummer *70335* eingeben, fertig. 


* 3. Client einstellen*

-geht unten links neben der Windowsuhr auf das bunte Molekühlsymbol mit rechtsklick,
dann müsst ihr auf Configure...
-da seht ihr als erstes User name:***** und Team number: 70335
-oben klickt ihr auf Advanced und klickt auf slightly higher wie im Bild und setzt die cpu(gpu) useage auf 100%
-so nun noch ok drücken und es geht los..
Anmerkung:Slightly higher ist besonders für Nutzer von SMP aber auch anderer Clients nützlich da die GPU eine höhere Kernpriorität zugewiesen bekommt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PC Neustarten ist hier an dieser Stelle auch angebracht...da sonst die Einrichtung mit Fahmon nicht richtig klappt..

*4. Multi GPU Setup*

Leider geht es bisher nur bei ATI offizell. Nvidia geht vielleicht mit ausprobieren!


Voraussetzungen für das Multi GPU Setup

-Crossfire muss deaktivert werden.
-an der zweiten Grafikarte muss ein Monitor oder ein Monitorsimulator angeschlossen sein.(zwecks des Widerstands)

Schritt für Schritt

1. Als erstes ladet Ihr euch am besten die GPU2 Console herrunter.
2. dann zwei neue Ordner bennen z.B GPU_1 und GPU_2
3. Kopiere die EXE der Console in beide Ordner
4. als nächstes eine Verknüpfung auf den Desktop anlegen
5. In die Verknüpfung ein Flag eintragen mit der Bezeichnung "-local"! Wie das geht siehe [HowTo] Console Client einrichten.
6. Die erste Console starten, einrichten und falten lassen. Maschine ID könnte z. B. 1 sein.
7. Die zweite Console einrichten und dabei die Maschine ID z. B. 2 vergeben.
8. hoffe es funktioniert jetzt!


*5. Fahmon einrichten*

Fahmon dient zum auslesen der Folding ppd(points per day, dt.unkte pro Tag) um alle Aufgaben im Blick zuhaben und alles übersichtlich einzusehen.
Ihr ladet natürlich Fahmon runter. installiert es wie es angegeben wird. dann in Fahmon auf die Fensterfläche rechtsklicken.
dann auf neuen Clienteintrag hinzufügen. in der Oberen Zeile einen Namen eintragen,
->unten geht es mit diesen Ordnern weiter: 

Edit von Taigao:
*vergesst nicht als erstes in Windows unter Ordneroptionen "versteckte Ordner anzeigen" einzustellen!*

_Edit von _MESeidel_:_

*1. unter WindowsXP*

 a. GPU V2:
   C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\_<Loginname>_\Anwendungsdaten\Folding@home-gpu

  b. Normaler Client (Tray Version):
   C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\_<Login>_\Anwendungsdaten\Folding@home-x86

  c. SMP Client:
   C:\Programme\Folding@Home Windows SMP Client V1.01\

*2. Windows Vista:*

 a. GPU V2:
   C:\Users\_<Loginname>_\AppData\Roaming\Folding@home-gpu\

  b. Normaler Client (Tray Version):
   C:\Users\_<Loginname>_\AppData\Roaming\Folding@home-x86\

  c. SMP Client:
d  C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@home Windows SMP Client V1.01\


 ____________________________
viel Spaß euch allen beim falten!!!


----------



## Gast3737 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Hoffe auf weitere Anregungen von euch. für weitere Hilfen stehen alle hier zur verfügung..Bitte aber vorher alles durch gehen wie ich es angegeben habe, dann dürfte es auch klappen.


----------



## klefreak (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

es gibt einen neuen 6.12 BETA 8 Client

Changes:

6.12 Beta 7...

    * Fixed nVidia FX/NVS detection


6.12 Beta 8...

    * Support cpu affinity by default, this is related to an nVidia problem and awaits core-side changes.
    * Fix saving of proxy settings.
    * Add additional parameters field in advanced preferences - no more shortcut editing!!!
    * UNSTABLE_MACHINE count reset after a correctly finished WU, for long-running systems

    * Open configuration dialog box when invalid settings detected
    * Changes to advanced configuration panel


This will NOT fix problems related to cores of course, like the viewer problems, nVidia desktop lag/lockups, etc.

Installation notes: You must uninstall the previous version before installing this version.


http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/Folding@home-GPU-systray-612b8.msi


--->Folding Forum • Index page

lg Klemens


----------



## MESeidel (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Super zusammengefasst !


Eine Anmerkung zu FahMon.
Als Ordner muss man standardmäßig angeben (weil dort das Log File landet):

Windows XP:

*GPU V2:* C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\_<Login>_\Anwendungsdaten\Folding@home-gpu
*Normaler Client (Tray Version):* C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\_<Login>_\Anwendungsdaten\Folding@home-x86
*SMP Client:* C:\Programme\Folding@Home Windows SMP Client V1.01\

Windows Vista:

*GPU V2:* C:\Users\_<Login>_\AppData\Roaming\Folding@home-gpu\
*Normaler Client (Tray Version):* C:\Users\_<Login>_\AppData\Roaming\Folding@home-x86\
*SMP Client:* C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@home Windows SMP Client V1.01\


Hoffe da blick man noch durch^^


----------



## nfsgame (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

du hast geschrieben das der gpu client für die gesammte reihe der 2xxx und 3xxx ist aber offiziell wird die 2400 und die 3450 gar nicht üntertützt. (nur so info!) Aber sonst!


----------



## Gast3737 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

ich hoffe, dass euch allen noch etwas dazu einfällt und ihr Anmerkungen und Verbesserungen vorschlagen könnt. Dann haben wir so etwas wie ein Community-[How-To]!

Habe überlegt alle Fakten dann später nocheinmal aufzuarbeiten um ein SuperHowto zu erstellen für alle Clients


----------



## nfsgame (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> ich hoffe, dass euch allen noch etwas dazu einfällt und ihr Anmerkungen und Verbesserungen vorschlagen könnt. Dann haben wir so etwas wie ein Community-[How-To]!
> 
> Habe überlegt alle Fakten dann später nocheinmal aufzuarbeiten um ein SuperHowto zu erstellen für alle Clients


 mit dem superhow to könnte ich dir da vll helfen?


----------



## Gast3737 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

warum nicht jeder kann seinen Teil dazu beitragen..ich kenn mich nur nicht so gut mit den smp aus...für die console habe ich jetzt einige falt tricks ergattern könn.


----------



## Speed-E (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Moinsen. Ich habe da ein Problem , vielleicht weiss von euch ja jemand Rat. 

Mein GPU2 Client beansprucht nur einen Core ,  meine 2 CPU-Clients aber alle Cores. Trotz der erhöhten Priorität vom GPU-Client bricht die Leitsung von ein.  Wenn ich den Clients die Cores manuell zuweise (Taskman.) geht es. Aber nur solange wie dieselbe WU gerechnet wird, laden sie eine neue wird facore neu gestartet und es geht von vorne los. 

Gibt es irgendwie die Möglichkeit die CPU-Cores fest zuzuweisen ohne extra Software? 


MfG Speed-E


----------



## nfsgame (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

der normale gpuv2 client braucht nur einen cpu core. lass doch einfach einen consolen client und einen gpu clienten laufen dann hast du einen dual core cpu gut ausgelastet.


----------



## Speed-E (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Ein GPU und ein CPU läuft , aber schalte ich den 2. CPU dazu ...... läuft nicht. 

Habe mich nochmal dur die Folding-Foren gekämpft. Scheinbar funktionieren 1 GPU & 1 CPU Client zusammen, aber mehr nicht.  Das kann auch GPU & SMP sein. Schade. 

Das problem kann also als gelöst betrachtet werden , denke ich. Danke trotzdem



> der normale gpuv2 client braucht nur einen cpu core. lass doch einfach einen consolen client und einen gpu clienten laufen dann hast du einen dual core cpu gut ausgelastet.


Ich habe aber einen Quad Core.


----------



## SilentKilla (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Ich weiß net, wie ihr drauf kommt, dass der GPU Client einen ganzen CPU Core braucht.

Das ist nur der Fall, wenn entweder der falsche Treiber drauf und der Viewer an ist, oder wenn er grad Arbeit sendet/empfängt und der Viewer an ist. Dann verbraucht auch nur der Viewer CPU Last und dann nur von einem Kern.

Wenn alles normal läuft, sollte die CPU-Auslastung bei einem Quadcore in etwa so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die "FahCore_11.exe" ist dabei der GPU-Client.


----------



## nfsgame (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

ich meinte dass der gpu normalerweise einen cpu kern braucht aber nicht umbedingt. ich habs nämlich auch so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilentKilla (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

aber dennoch ganz schön hohe Auslastung bei dir....komisch


----------



## MESeidel (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Bitte nicht vergessen: der ATi client braucht mehr CPU Leistung!


----------



## SilentKilla (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Ok, das war mir neu. Schon komisch, dass der Client, der bisher länger da war, unausgereifter ist.


----------



## Gast3737 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Ok, das war mir neu. Schon komisch, dass der Client, der bisher länger da war, unausgereifter ist.


das Problem kenn ich zu gut...bei mir läuft der CPU auf 100% und unübertaktet(CPU) läuft der Client bedeutend langsamer...man werkelt dran habe ich gehört. AMD will das Problem lösen..


----------



## Leopardgecko (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



Speed-E schrieb:


> Ein GPU und ein CPU läuft , aber schalte ich den 2. CPU dazu ...... läuft nicht.
> 
> Habe mich nochmal dur die Folding-Foren gekämpft. Scheinbar funktionieren 1 GPU & 1 CPU Client zusammen, aber mehr nicht.  Das kann auch GPU & SMP sein. Schade.
> 
> ...



Ich habe einen Quadcore und habe neben dem GPU-Client auch 3 CPU-Clients (Keine SMP) am laufen!

Das Problem mit dem starten der Clients habe ich auch.
Sobald der erste Client gestartet ist und man den zweiten startet, wird der zuerst gestartete Client geschlossen.

Mir ist aufgefallen, das sich der nächste Client immer nur dann starten läst, wenn der/die vorherigen Client(s) im Pause-Modus stehen und deren Queue leer ist.

Das heist, ich lasse einen Client durchlaufen und setze ihn auf "Pause when done".
Hat er die WU abgearbeitet und erfolgreich übertragen, geht er in den Pause-Modus.
Anschliessend kann ich den zweiten Client starten und dann den davor gestarteten Client wieder in den Arbeitszustand versetzen sodas beide Clients arbeiten.
Sollen noch weitere Clients laufen, verfahre mit den Clients 2 und 3 wie mit dem ersten, bis die Clients 1 bis 3 im Pause-Modus stehen und der 4 und letzete Client gestartet werden kann.

Danach die Client 1 bis 3 aus dem Pause-Modus holen und du hast 4 Clients am laufen.
Ist zwar eine umständliche und (je nach geladener WU) langwierige Prozedur
, aber es ist bei mir die einzige Möglichkeit, mehr als einen Client gleichzeitig zum laufen zu bringen.


----------



## John117 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

also bei meiner nvidia braucht die 11er core auch immer so um die 18%


----------



## nfsgame (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Quadcore und habe neben dem GPU-Client auch 3 CPU-Clients (Keine SMP) am laufen!
> 
> Das Problem mit dem starten der Clients habe ich auch.
> Sobald der erste Client gestartet ist und man den zweiten startet, wird der zuerst gestartete Client geschlossen.
> ...


 hast du machine ids gegeben? hast du console oder tray version der core clients?


----------



## Leopardgecko (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



nfsgame schrieb:


> hast du machine ids gegeben? hast du console oder tray version der core clients?


Ja, Machine-ID's sind vergeben und ich verwende den Tray-Client.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Ja, Machine-ID's sind vergeben und ich verwende den Tray-Client.


 nimm lieber die consolen clients die machen weniger probleme.


----------



## Gast3737 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



nfsgame schrieb:


> nimm lieber die consolen clients die machen weniger probleme.


teste auch grad mit einem tray beta...cool ist der sse2 boost und mehr punkte pro wu


----------



## Gast3737 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

So liebe Leute ich habe mal oben alles soweit geändert...hoffe auf weitere Anregungen um dann Bald ein Super How-To(How-To für alle Clients) zu erstellen....wer noch etwas ergänzen möchte kann dies gern tun, Fragen sind auch Willkommen..


----------



## Speed-E (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

*Für Nvidia GPU 6 Client & Quad Core CPU* 

Da der GPU V6 Client nur einen CPU-Core zuweist und auch das Häkchen 
"*Do NOT lock cores to specific CPU"  *keine Änderung bringt ,hier eine Möglichkeit die ich recherchiert habe.

Für _*WinXP*_:

Geht in:

*Systemsteuerung\Systemeigenschaften*(System)*\Erweitert\Umgebungsvariablen\Systemvariablen *(unteres Fenster)

Für _*Vista*_:

Geht in:

*Systemsteuerung\System**\Erweiterte Systemeinstellung*(links 4. v. oben)*\Umgebungsvariablen\Systemvariablen *(unteres Fenster)


Klickt auf *Neu*.

In dem nun erscheinenden Fenster gebt ihr folgendes ein:

_ Name_: *NV_FAH_CPU_AFFINITY* \ _Wert_: *15* <-- 

Wählt den Wert , je nachdem was ihr zuweisen wollt. Mit *OK* bestätigen.


Hier die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten für den _Wert_.

*1* ==> CPU 0
*2* ==> CPU 1
*3* ==> CPU 0 und 1
*4* ==> CPU 2
*5* ==> CPU 0 und 2
*6* ==> CPU 1 und 2
*7* ==> CPU 0,1 und 2
*8* ==> CPU 3
*9* ==> CPUs 0 und 3
*10* ==> CPUs 1 und 3
*11* ==> CPUs 0,1 und 3
*12* ==> CPUs 2 und 3
*13* ==> CPUs 0,2 und 3
*14* ==> CPUs 1,2 und 3
*15* ==> CPUs 0-3       <--

So hat sich mein Problem mit dem Leistungseinbruch , bei weiteren Clients (trotz höherer Priorität) gelöst.

MfG Speed-E


----------



## Gast3737 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

ein Hinweis noch es ist nur für Nvidia..


----------



## anyone (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Nur mal so am Rande:
Ich habe gestern den GPU Clienten 6.12 Beta 8 für Nvidia installiert und alles funktioniert eigentlich problemlos. Vorher den besagten 177.35 (Cuda) installiert (leider nur englisch) und meine nicht gerade schnelle 8600GTS macht mehr Punkte als mein E6750 im Standardtakt.
Schon erstaunlich.
Ich habe jetzt 2 Clients auf einem PC am laufen:
1. die Console 6.10 Beta 3 mit Ausnutzung eines Kern auf "lowest"
2. den GPU Client 6.12 Beta 3 auf 8600GTS
3. Überwachung mit FaHMon (Verknüpfung im Autostart)

Hier und da gibt es kleinere Probleme, z.T. Connectfehler zum Server, der NVidia client wird unter FahMon teilweise als beendet gezeigt obwohl er im Taskmanager läuft. Und ich denke man braucht bei der Displayanzeige des GPU Client den Hinweis "core is not running now" nicht zu beachten, das ist ein Darstellungsfehler... 

Die CPU-Last liegt jetzt gesamt zwischen 65% und 75%.
Normales Arbeiten am PC ist möglich, zum spielen und für rechenintensive Programme, z.B. bei Grafikbearbeitung, schalte ich F@H allerdings aus...

Außerdem:
Es ist schon erstaunlich wie schnell man in der Rangliste steigen kann wenn F@H als Service im Hintergrund läuft und der PC ca. 6 Stunden am Tag, manchmal auch über Nacht (Virenscan) läuft, gerade eben mit dem GPU Client ...
Edit:
Wobei es mir bei der Rangliste nicht darum geht wer "den größten" hat. Ich sehe das lediglich als Anhaltspunkt für Rechenleistung des eigenen Systems.
Immerhin geht es um eine gute Sache, nicht um einen Wettbewerb.


----------



## Speed-E (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> ein Hinweis noch es ist nur für Nvidia..


Habs geändert, danke.


----------



## Gast3737 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

@anyone du brauchst keine Angst haben, wenn dein Folding im Hintergrund läuft. fah ist so programmiert das es keine Programme oder sogar Spiele behindert...nachteil ist dabei nur das der Ram belegt ist den man für solche Anwendungen ja braucht..deswegen ist es auch der Grund warum Spiele und leistungsstarke Anwendungen zicken wenn fah läuft. hast du denn auch slightly Higher bei der gpu gesetzt? deinem System wird auch hierbei keine Leistung genommen...65 - 75% ist normal und gut...50% gehen dabei ja schon für die console drauf...

Viel Spaß bein falten wünsche ich!


----------



## anyone (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> hast du denn auch slightly Higher bei der gpu gesetzt? deinem System wird auch hierbei keine Leistung genommen...65 - 75% ist normal und gut...50% gehen dabei ja schon für die console drauf...
> 
> Viel Spaß bein falten wünsche ich!


 
Nee, habe ich nicht.
Da ich meinen PC geschäftlich nutze will ich es nicht übertreiben und mit den max. 75% kann ich leben, bei 2 laufenden Clients. Das läuft schon ganz gut so und ich kann im allgmeinen auch arbeiten ohne F@H auszuschalten, nur eben nicht beim spielen oder bei z.B. Grafikbearbeitung, da stockt es schon etwas.
Ich denke aber auch so genug beizusteuern und war nur sehr überrascht wie schnell der gpu-client selbst auf meiner 8600GTS Punkte sammelt.


----------



## FeuRenard (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

was mache ich denn bei der treiberinstallation falsch, wenn ich mir
-177.35 vista 64bit runterlade
-installation starte
-nach entpacken abbreche
-die inf-datei aus dem link im howto einfüge
-installiere und
-direkt neustarte (habe dann auflösung 800x600 (1650x1080 is standard))
*?*

In GPU-Z habe ich dann immer noch forceware 0.00, wie nach der deinstallation. Und der GPU-client startet auch nicht, da "meine grafikkarte nicht unterstützt wird" (wegen treiber und so halt...)

EDIT: Mit dem 177.39 (der treiber, der physx ermöglicht) klappt alles, wie beschrieben... Naja, umso besser.

also: Problem GELÖST


----------



## Gast3737 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

sonst hätte ich jetzt auf Vista 64 getippt da es damit schon bei vielen Leute Probleme gegeben hat..


----------



## FeuRenard (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

kannst ja jetzt den 177.39 als Lösung weiterempfehlen


----------



## Gast3737 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

ich hatte jetzt zwei Tage zu doktern, warum der GPU Client immer das System zerlegt hat..und beim Bildschirmschoner immer alles abstürzte ich habe meine Graka oced mit ccc und hatte diese vorher geflashed also habe ich sie wieder geflashed aber diesmal mit Standard-Takt aber mit einer mü mehr Vcore und zusätzlich habe ich den PCIE-Overvoltage um 0,05v erhöht bis jetzt läuft alles erste Sahne...


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Gut zu hören, Rune


----------



## Gast3737 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

3,5h Dauerbetrieb immer noch ohne Probleme, bin zufrieden, seit Win Vista gibt es nur Probleme mit den (OC)Komponenten

...bei der Graka könnte es aber auch am OC vom Graka RAM(ddr3) gelegen haben, den habe ich diesmal nur mäßig oced +30mhz(929mhz) die GPU diesmal auf +73mhz(850mhz)...


----------



## Wicke75de (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Also ich hatte mit dem GPU-Client trotz Übertaktungnoch keine Probleme, allerdings takte ich bei mir den Core und den RAM runter ( 300/450 ) und den Shader rauf (1675 ), aber auch nur wenn ich nur nebenbei surfe, denn selbst ein Fenster auf dem Desktop verschieben ist dann schon ne Geduldsprobe...


----------



## Lochti (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Hallo,
habe folgenes problem !
Ich wolte gerne den FAH6.00 installieren, und bekamm eine Fehlermeldung
http://www.alice-dsl.net/lochthowe/Fehler.JPG


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Erstmal willkommen, Lochti

Dann zu deinem Problem:

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass deine Hardware GPU zulässt - wäre gut wenn du das noch bestätigen könntest
Ich würde erstmal kurz, knapp und  *brutal*  alles was mit dem GPU2-Clienten zu tun hat von der festplatte runterschmeissen

Lad dir den Clienten neu runter http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/Folding@home-GPU-systray-612b8.msi

Installen und schauen ob/wie es geht


----------



## Lochti (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Danke, grüße erstmal in der Runde !  !
So , alles deinstalliert , aber immer noch die Fehler Meldung !


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

*Mooooment*



Lochti schrieb:


> So , alles deinstalliert , aber immer noch die Fehler Meldung !


 
Kann nicht sein 

*ALLE* Ordner weggeputzt??
Client neu runtergeladen?? (Den Link benutzt)
Welches Betriebssystem??
Die beiden GraKa's im SLI??
Irgendwas übertaktet??


----------



## Lochti (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Habe alles geputzt !
Regedit augeführt , und mit der Hand alles Geputzt !
Client neu runtergeladen ! (Den Link benutzt)
System läuft in Standart einstellung ! Hardware auch !
Die beiden GraKa's im SLI !!
OS: XP-Home
Und immer noch Fehler Meldung !
 !
Frage :
Gibt es die Version nicht im entpackter Version ?
Das heißt , das der ordner wo es installiert ist gezipt ist oder mit rar gepackt ist ! Die installationsroutine geht nicht bei mir ! Ist es Möglich das einer mir den ordner an meiner E-Mail schickt ?
lochthowe@alice-dsl.net


----------



## nfsgame (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Hier probier mal aus. (datei im Anhang)


----------



## Lochti (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Ui , danke erstmal !
So , Programm Startet ! Das die gute nachricht !
Schlechte Nachricht ! 
Es fehlt eine curart.dll ?
ansonsten sieht es schon sehr gut aus ! THX !


----------



## nfsgame (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Gut. Dann muss das hier nach
 C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/<DeinBenutzername>/Anwendungsdaten/
Du kannst auch probieren, wenn es jetzt nicht funtzt die dll in den Ordner zu kopieren wo du den Rest installiert hast.


----------



## Lochti (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Also, >>>>>Danke<<<<<
wenn man die erste zip , mit den zweiten zip mischt !
und das Ganze hier hinein schmeist !
C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/<DeinBenutzername>/Anwendungsdaten/
Klappt das super !!
1000 Dank an euch !


----------



## nfsgame (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

jo np!


----------



## Lochti (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



nfsgame schrieb:


> jo np!


1000 Dank an euch , und auf nach dem nächsten Platz 97 !
Spätestens morgen ! 

Gruß Lochti !


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Richtig - bald .....
 und ich hab *genau* 11'000 PPD - das muss man auch hinkriegen


----------



## Philster91 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

wie kommst du mit ner 8800gt auf 11.00 ppd? oder ist dein sli-system (in der signatur angegeben) schon fertig?


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



phil.cf schrieb:


> wie kommst du mit ner 8800gt auf 11.00 ppd? oder ist dein sli-system (in der signatur angegeben) schon fertig?


 
Nee - *so* natürlich nicht
Aber mit einem Q6600er und 8800GT
und
einem Q6700er und 8800GT
und das alles (noch im Moment) 24/7

dann schon 

Nein, SLI-System wartet noch auf neue Treiber für die HD4850 (tönt unlogisch - ich weiss)
Denn erst wenn *die* anständig ranklotzt wird die 8800er rausgenommen und zu ihrem Zwilling verfrachtet (aka. SLI)


----------



## Lochti (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Gut. Dann muss das hier nach
> C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/<DeinBenutzername>/Anwendungsdaten/
> Du kannst auch probieren, wenn es jetzt nicht funtzt die dll in den Ordner zu kopieren wo du den Rest installiert hast.


Hi ,
könntet ihr vieleicht die zip datein zusammen packen , oder vieleicht mit zip1 und 2 beschreiben ?
Gruß Lochti !


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Hier ist alles zusammen
Muss nach:
C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/<DeinBenutzername>/Folding@Home-gpu

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=23402&stc=1&d=1216908133


----------



## EGThunder (10. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Hat sich eigentlich irgendetwas in Richtung SLI getan?

EG


----------



## Bumblebee (10. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



EGThunder schrieb:


> Hat sich eigentlich irgendetwas in Richtung SLI getan?
> 
> EG


 
Solange AMD/ATI (bzw. F@h) keine Treiber bieten die eine 48xx zu einer "anständigen" Leistung antreiben bleiben meine beiden 8800er im Single-Betrieb (in 2 Rechnern)

also keine Fortschritte von meiner Seite - wegen "Untätigkeit"


----------



## schrotflinte56 (11. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

tach leute...
ich habe ein problem mit fahmon.
denn ich kann bei mir nicht den hier angegebenen pfad für XP finden.
es scheint bei mir keine "anwendungsdaten" zu geben
benutze zur zeit nur gpu-client.
hatte auch schon versucht den pfad direkt in programme zu f@h gpu_ati zu legen aber funzt auch nich....
sehr mysteriös dat ich keinen anwendungsdaten-ordner finde


----------



## nfsgame (11. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Arbeitplatz öffnen->Extras->Ordneroptionen->Versteckte Dateien und Ordner Einblenden


----------



## schrotflinte56 (11. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

is ja nett gemeint ...aber hab ich auch schon probiert....
aber dabei is mir aufgefallen das sich jedesmal die ordneroptionen zurücksetzen...auf alle ordner ausblenden
kann ich machen wat ich will...tja sieht wohl wie immer nach windoof-schabernak aus


----------



## nfsgame (11. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

LAd dir mal nen Alternativen Dateimanager runter und versuche es damit. Weil der Ordner Anwendungsdaten MUSS da sein (C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/<Benutzername>/Lokale Einstellungen/Anwendungsdaten).


----------



## schrotflinte56 (11. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

nich mal total commander zeigt mir sowas...


----------



## FeuRenard (11. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

vllt. einer der "AppData" oder "ApplicationData" oder sowas in der Richtung heißt  ?


----------



## nfsgame (11. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Oder ist da nen Ordner wo sowas drinn ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (11. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

so sieht dat aus bei mir...


----------



## nfsgame (11. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Gib mal folgendes in die Adressleiste ein:

```
C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Administrator/Lokale Einstellungen/Anwendungsdaten
```
Mit STRG+C und STRG+V 



Oder öffne die Log-Datei vom Client und kopiere den dortigen Pfad in Fahmon rein.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (11. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

okay werd es mal so probieren...

is schon merkwürdig mit ordneroptionen, lassen sich nich verändern


----------



## schrotflinte56 (12. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

habs reinkopiert is aber nix passiert.
aber ich kann jetzt mir bei fahmon das client verzeichnis zeigen lassen und siehe da auf einmal gibt es anwendungsdaten...
aber keine f@h log.file
aber der gpuclient zeigt mir den ja.
aber fahmon sagt das dieser nicht existiert o. nich gelesen werden kann


----------



## Gast3737 (12. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

ich hätte es mal mit einem neustart versucht(siehe oben) bevor ich irgendwas mit fahmon einrichte...weil erst nach dem neustart die daten geschrieben werden


----------



## schrotflinte56 (12. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

hab ich auch schon getan....
ich lasse das erstmal mit fahmon bis ich das OS wieder neu aufsetze!

denn der aufwand würde nicht dem nutzen entsprechen!
ich werde bestimmt mich dann nochmal melden! windoof machts möglich

ich danke für eure hilfe

mfg


----------



## Gast3737 (12. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

najö das ist doof du bist echt ein einzelfall...


----------



## MESeidel (12. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Schau doch einfach mal in der Verknüpfung im Startmenü welcher Ordner bei "Ausführen in" angegeben ist.
Den braucht auch FahMon als Ziel.

Ansonsten kann man auch einfach nach der FahLog.txt suchen (System und versteckte Ordner einbeziehen)...


----------



## schrotflinte56 (12. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

hab alles schon gemacht...
nix funzt!


----------



## Bumblebee (13. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Also du treibst uns noch in den Vor-Ruhestand..

Eigentlich geht das gar nicht - was dir da passiert

Dein Compi *muss* eine FahLog.txt haben
und 
Dein Compi *muss* diesen Ordner haben der in "Ausführen.." angezeigt wird


----------



## schrotflinte56 (13. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

gefunden hab ich ja auch die log.files ...
musst mal höher bei mir schauen da hatte ich pics dazu...
aber selbst danach verweigert fahmon den dienst!


----------



## Bumblebee (13. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> ...aber selbst danach verweigert fahmon den dienst!


 
Aber das *darf* es nicht - sag ihm ich verbiete es ihm


----------



## nfsgame (13. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> gefunden hab ich ja auch die log.files ...
> musst mal höher bei mir schauen da hatte ich pics dazu...
> aber selbst danach verweigert fahmon den dienst!


 HAst du den Client vll in Autostart gesetzt? Nimm den wenn vorhanden mal raus (msconfig). Dann starte den Rechner neu dann den Client starten und dann mal sehen was passiert.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (14. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

nein der is nicht im autostart...
hauptsache der gpu client funzt...da kann ich auch auf fahmon verzichten!

ich denke das einzige was wirklich helfen würde wäre das OS neu aufzusetzen.. da hab ich aber jetze kein bock drauf

ps. hab sogar jetze eine 3650 zum falten gebracht, nur so als info das, dat auch wirklich mit der geht!


----------



## Gast3737 (14. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

ich fange langsam an negative Schwinungen aufzubauen..."Ohmm,Ich bleibe ganz ruhig, mich kann nichts erschüttern, ich bleibe ganz ruhig"


----------



## schrotflinte56 (14. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Atihttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images und Nvidia*

doch nicht etwa wegen mir???
sorry, will doch niemanden in den wahnsinn treiben


----------



## Gast3737 (14. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

nich wegen dir, wegen dieses be++++ Fehlers sowas kann nicht sein ist aber doch...wahhhh


----------



## schrotflinte56 (14. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

weil ihr mir doch weiter helfen wolltet...hab ich doch noch nicht die Flinte ins korn geworfen.......
hab alle clients und fahmon, incl. ordner per hand ,  alles gekickt und entfernt...
um dann alles danach neu zu installieren....
und siehe da....AUCH FAHMON MACHT SEINEN DIENST!

ich danke euch....

mfg die schrotflinte56


----------



## nfsgame (14. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Na siehste geht doch!


----------



## Bumblebee (14. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> ....und siehe da....AUCH FAHMON MACHT SEINEN DIENST!
> 
> ich danke euch....


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *JUHUUUUBELLLL* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**gegen Mekka verneig** 

nun schauen wir mal dass sich Rune nicht runeiert erm. ruiniert


----------



## Lochti (15. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Hi ,
so habe F@h GPU  am laufen mit der 6.20r1. unter Vista 64 bit
das falten geht recht schnell , nur das was mich stört ist das es
ein GPUv2 ist , das heißt hier mit dem 6.20r1. kann man normalerweise nur
Doppelgpu Fahren ! Weil es noch in der Betaphase ist , muß ich wohl oder übel 
mich damit zu zu frieden geben , weil die Graka (HD4850)die ich drinne habe noch zu neu ist 
und kein vernüpftigen client gibt !
Gruß Lochti

P.s: Falls ihr eine andere Möglichkeit habt , wie ich es noch besser machen kann , 
dann schreibt Bitte !


----------



## Lochti (15. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



Lochti schrieb:


> Hi ,
> so habe F@h GPU am laufen mit der 6.20r1. unter Vista 64 bit
> das falten geht recht schnell , nur das was mich stört ist das es
> ein GPUv2 ist , das heißt hier mit dem 6.20r1. kann man normalerweise nur
> ...


____________________________________________
Unter XP-Home habe ich es drei Stunden versucht , 
und habe es nicht zum laufen gebracht ! 
Mir sind die komischsten dinge eingefallen ,
aber nichts lief um es hin zu bekommen.
_____________________________________________


----------



## Gast3737 (15. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



Lochti schrieb:


> Hi ,
> P.s: Falls ihr eine andere Möglichkeit habt , wie ich es noch besser machen kann


was soll es da noch für Möglichkeiten geben ausser Gpu-console und normale Console? Alles andere weiss nicht was du wissen willst


Bumblebee schrieb:


> nun schauen wir mal dass sich Rune nicht runeiert erm. ruiniert


ich bin erstmal froh wenn morgen der einbau des asus p5q pro ohne probleme verläuft und windows läuft..und ich dann endlich meine wakü einbauen kann..benchen will ich dann den e7200 noch und dann auf 4,0 ghz stable einstellen für ottonormal-betrieb...habe morgen viel vor deshalb gehe ich jetzt schlafen schlaft gut..boah ich bin schon 82 und falten will ich auch wieder...ärger ich war schon in den top 60


----------



## MESeidel (15. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> boah ich bin schon 82 und falten will ich auch wieder...ärger ich war schon in den top 60




Ja, wir vermissen dich!
top 50 - Ziel vor Augen und los ;o)


----------



## MESeidel (15. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



Lochti schrieb:


> ...., nur das was mich stört ist das es
> ein GPUv2 ist , das heißt hier mit dem 6.20r1. kann man normalerweise nur
> Doppelgpu Fahren ! Weil es noch in der Betaphase ist , muß ich wohl oder übel



Wie ist denn das gemeint?

Der Client braucht keine 2 GPUs zum Falten.
das GPU2 kommt davon, dass es die 2. Version ist, GPU1 lief auf den Radeon X1000 Karten.


----------



## klefreak (22. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

für AMD Katen gibt es nun eine neuen Core 1.10 (bringt bei mir mehr PPD) auf diesen aufsetzend will der AMD Programmierer dann mehr performance tweaks einbauen 

lg klemens


----------



## Gast3737 (22. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

juhu ich den core haben will, jetzt, mist muss ich bis abend warten, da ich auf arbeit bin oder ladet sich der Herr von selbst down. dann ist alles erledigt wenn ich heim komm...man bin ich mal aufgeregt gleich...


----------



## klefreak (22. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

also bei mir war der da, ehe ich es gemerkt habe 
lg Klemens

ps: mal schaun ob er bei dir auch was bringt


----------



## McZonk (22. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Die 9800GTX holzt im Vergleich zum C2Q einiges weg - zudem kann ich noch vollkommen uneingeschränkt am PC - zumindest im 2D - arbeiten  Ich muss sagen, der GPU Client gefällt mir. Nur der hohe Stromverbrauch schreckt etwas ab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lochti (22. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Dieser Stromverbrauch ist ein aufwind für unsere stromversorger ! 
Sponsoren für fette gehälter ,und dicke hintern !


----------



## nfsgame (27. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Mies ist wenn ich endlich Wus mit 548 Punkten für meine HD3870 bekomme und die nur EUE machen. Alle anderen WUs funktionieren.


----------



## Bestia (30. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Hi, gibt es zufällig ein FahMon Gadget für Vista?^^


----------



## nfsgame (31. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Kann mir mal einer sagen, warum meine 3870 bei den 548er WUs nur Early Unit Ends produziert sobald er anfängt zu rechnen!? Alle anderen WUs laufen super.


----------



## Lochti (31. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer sagen, warum meine 3870 bei den 548er WUs nur Early Unit Ends produziert sobald er anfängt zu rechnen!? Alle anderen WUs laufen super.


 
kenn ich , wie sieht den dein tuning aus ? Wenn du zu hoch bist schaltet der ab , so ist das bei mir !


----------



## FeuRenard (31. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



Bestia schrieb:


> Hi, gibt es zufällig ein FahMon Gadget für Vista?^^



bisschen genauere Angaben zum gesuchten wären schon nich schlecht ...
Außerdem hättest die Suchfunktion nutzen können

Guckst du hier!


----------



## nfsgame (31. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



Lochti schrieb:


> kenn ich , wie sieht den dein tuning aus ? Wenn du zu hoch bist schaltet der ab , so ist das bei mir !


Das macht die KArte auch unübertaktet. Alle anderen WUs laufen ja. Nur die 548er machen EUE.


----------



## Player007 (31. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Ich hab ein Problem bei Installieren vom GPU2 Client, er will es einfach nicht installieren.
Es kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung, das mit dem Package was nit stimmt.

Gruß


----------



## SilentKilla (31. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



Player007 schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Problem bei Installieren vom GPU2 Client, er will es einfach nicht installieren.
> Es kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung, das mit dem Package was nit stimmt.
> 
> Gruß



Datei nochmal neu runtergeladen?
Oder nimm doch einfach den Consolen Client, wenns gar net mehr klappt. Der ist eh ein bitchen schneller als der Tray-Client.


----------



## Player007 (31. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Datei nochmal neu runtergeladen?
> Oder nimm doch einfach den Consolen Client, wenns gar net mehr klappt. Der ist eh ein bitchen schneller als der Tray-Client.



Wollte das ma mit dem Viewer sehen (wie in der 10/2008 beschrieben), dies soll ja nur mit DX10 Grakas funzen.

Gruß


----------



## SilentKilla (31. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

So spannend ist das auch net, was man da sieht.


----------



## Player007 (31. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Spannend ist es nicht, das stimmt.
Aber besser, als wenn immer die langweilige Consolen Fassung anguckt 

Gruß


----------



## SilentKilla (31. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Du sollst ja auch net davor sitzen und warten bis die WU fertig ist.  Außerdem schluckt der Viewer sehr viel CPU Leistung beim Betrachten des wackelnden Proteins.


----------



## Player007 (31. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Du sollst ja auch net davor sitzen und warten bis die WU fertig ist.  Außerdem schluckt der Viewer sehr viel CPU Leistung beim Betrachten des wackelnden Proteins.



Ich sitze ja auch nicht davor und warte bis es fertig ist, nur wenn man es öffnet, ist es gleich langweilig 

P.S. Neu herunterladen bringt nix 

Gruß


----------



## SilentKilla (31. August 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Mkay...kannst auch mal welche fragen, die den Tray Client benutzen, ob du von ihnen mal den Ordner aufer Platte haben kannst.


----------



## zappels (1. September 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

hmm woran kann das liegen das sich in meinen stats nichts verändert? fahmon sagt mit wieviel punkte... aber in meinen stats ist nichts zu finden.... wieso nicht? was mache ich falsch?


----------



## SilentKilla (1. September 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



zappels schrieb:


> hmm woran kann das liegen das sich in meinen stats nichts verändert? fahmon sagt mit wieviel punkte... aber in meinen stats ist nichts zu finden.... wieso nicht? was mache ich falsch?



Hast du beim Einrichten der Clients vllt aus Versehen einen falschen Namen eingegeben?


----------



## CrashStyle (1. September 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Hast du beim Einrichten der Clients vllt aus Versehen einen falschen Namen eingegeben?



Das denk ich auch hast vielleicht falschen namen eingetragen!?


----------



## Gast3737 (2. September 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

oder die Server brauchen halt ne weile...habe meine schöne 682er WU um 1:00Uhr gutgeschrieben bekommen einen Tag später fast...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (2. September 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

So, nun stecke ich auch im Imperium der GPU-Falter. Eine leicht (von Werk aus) übertaktete HD4850 von Powercolor faltet jetzt nun fleißig Protein für Protein - und das wirklich sehr flott. Gar nicht mit dem SMP- oder gar Single Core-Client zu vergleichen.

Ich habe den Thread durchstöbert, nur hat keiner ein einziges Bild vom grafischen GPU-Client für die Masse bereit gestellt. Das hole ich hiermit mal nach:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die bunte Masse in der mitte wird bewegt und zuckend dargestellt. Lustig anzusehen.


----------



## CrashStyle (2. September 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Das geht bei meinem client net!


----------



## Gast3737 (3. September 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Das geht bei meinem client net!


hast du die Console? es ist auch unwichtig die Bildchen anzugucken.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. September 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> hast du die Console? es ist auch unwichtig die Bildchen anzugucken.


 
ditto


----------



## FeuRenard (3. September 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

und kostest performance der cpu!


----------



## nfsgame (3. September 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

@RuneDRS: Dein HowTo ist in der neuen PCGH-Print erwähnt (mit Web Code). Seite 91 unten


----------



## Gast3737 (3. September 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Egosam betrachtet: Bekomme ich dafür was? ausser Ruhm und Ehre? ich war schon vom Falk angetan als er es verlinkt hat...jetzt werde ich ja ganz rot vor scham...
Teamsam betrachtet: es werden mehr Punkte fallen!

_€dit habe mal ein Update gemacht zwecks Treiber. bitte mal gucken ob das so richtig ist was ich mir da ausgemalt habe. Nächster Edit wird sein mit Multi GPU.._


----------



## Player007 (3. September 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Das geht bei meinem client net!



Mit Vista 64Bit funzt es bei mir auch nicht.
Kommt schon beim Installieren ne Fehlermeldung 

Gruß


----------



## Gast3737 (3. September 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

für Vista sollte man die Console nutzen dann geht es auch. die Bildchen braucht man nicht..


----------



## MESeidel (3. September 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



Player007 schrieb:


> Mit Vista 64Bit funzt es bei mir auch nicht.
> Kommt schon beim Installieren ne Fehlermeldung
> 
> Gruß



BEi mir läuft der Viewer auch unter Vista x64!
Aber wer braucht den schon...


----------



## Lochti (3. September 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Player 





MESeidel schrieb:


> BEi mir läuft der Viewer auch unter Vista x64!
> Aber wer braucht den schon...


Auch schon probiert mit rechsklick als administrator ausführen ?


----------



## Lochti (3. September 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



Player007 schrieb:


> Mit Vista 64Bit funzt es bei mir auch nicht.
> Kommt schon beim Installieren ne Fehlermeldung
> 
> Gruß


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht die so aus ?


----------



## CrashStyle (3. September 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> hast du die Console? es ist auch unwichtig die Bildchen anzugucken.



Hab den hier! ( Folding@home-Win32-GPU_Vista-620 ).


----------



## Player007 (3. September 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



Lochti schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau so sieht es aus 

Gruß


----------



## Lochti (3. September 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Wenn es so aussieht , muß ich dich endteuschen ! Es gibt viele möglichkeiten , entweder mal direkt x installieren , mit rechsklick als admin ausführen , oder aber system neu installieren , das hatte mir geholfen !
Oder aber auch eine gepackte version die du einfach nur in einen ordner packst , und von dort aus startest !

Gruß Lochti


----------



## Player007 (3. September 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Vielen Dank 

Es funktioniert prima, nur irgendwie sehe ich keine Proteine beim Viewer 

Gruß


----------



## MESeidel (3. September 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



Player007 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank
> 
> Es funktioniert prima, nur irgendwie sehe ich keine Proteine beim Viewer
> 
> Gruß



Mit den Funktionstasten (F1 - F8 glaub ich) kann man zwischen den Modi wechseln...


----------



## Lochti (3. September 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



Player007 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank
> 
> Es funktioniert prima, nur irgendwie sehe ich keine Proteine beim Viewer
> 
> Gruß


Der Viewer ist kaputt , wolte dir den anderen schicken , aber irgend wie versteckt er sich !
so mag hoffen es geht jetzt !
Gruß Lochti


----------



## Player007 (4. September 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Jup funktioniert bestens 
Besten Dank 

Gruß


----------



## nfsgame (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Hat jemand ne Idee warum mein GPU-Client für die 8800GT einen CPU-Kern voll auslastet!?


----------



## MESeidel (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Idee warum mein GPU-Client für die 8800GT einen CPU-Kern voll auslastet!?



Windows XP?


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Tut er bei mir auch (WIN-XP); stört mich aber nicht, hab ja noch 3 andere


----------



## nfsgame (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

NAgut dann ist ja inordnung. ich dachte schon da wäre was falsch


----------



## el barto (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Hab jetzt auch mal meine 8800GTS an die Arbeit geschickt 
Riesen Lob für das sehr hilfreiche HowTo 

CPU kommt vielleicht noch aber momentan krieg ich die Einrichtung nicht so recht hin das auch alle 4 Kerne ausgelastet sind... der SMP-Client will nicht so recht 

el barto

edit: auch CPU läuft... jetzt ordentlich Falten ...


----------



## Gast3737 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



Lochti schrieb:


> So habe mal wieder Vista drauf , und kann nur sagen es ist immer das selbe mit dem System bekomme mal wieder kein Folding installiert zum die sache !


was benutzt du? bei Vista immer die Console nehmen(auf der F@H Seite), das ist die mit dem Vista-Symbol dahinter..dann müsste es gehen..


----------



## Lochti (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> was benutzt du? bei Vista immer die Console nehmen(auf der F@H Seite), das ist die mit dem Vista-Symbol dahinter..dann müsste es gehen..


 Du , habe jetzt von allen rechner einen zusammen gebaut und in den ordner kopiert ! Das Nervt manchmal wenn man es nicht richtig installieren kann ! Aber jetzt bin ich wieder voll dabei , mal schauen was heute so zusammen kommt !


----------



## MESeidel (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Versteh ich nicht ganz.
Den System Tray Client (1. in der Liste bei Stanford) hab ich ohne Probleme auf Vista (x86 und x64) installiert bekommen.


----------



## grinser8 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Hallo,

ich hab mich extrem schwer damit getan, unter Vista 64 bit meine 2 8800GTX zum falten zu bewegen. Da ich außerdem meinen Q6700 nutzen wollte, ebenfalls mit nem tray Clienten wie ebenfalls die GPU´s hier mal mein Lösungsweg, in der Hoffnung das dadurch auch andere auf anhieb mehr erreichen. 



Installiert auf Quadcore System mit 2 GPU´s

CPU tray Client Installation unter Vista 64bit:
1. normal Installieren
2. Den Ordner Folding@home-x86 im Verzeichnis C:\Users\[Username]\AppData\Roaming ein zweites mal in den gleichen Ordner kopieren, und umbennen auf Folding@home-x86-2.
3. Im Ordner C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@home\Folding@home-x86 einen neuen Ordner mit dem Namen CPU Kern 1 erstellen.
4. Alle Dateien aus dem Ordner C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@home\Folding@home-x86 in den Ordner C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@home\Folding@home-x86\CPU Kern 1 kopieren.
5. Im Ordner C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@home\Folding@home-x86 einen neuen Ordner mit dem Namen CPU Kern 2 erstellen.
6. Alle Dateien aus dem Ordner C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@home\Folding@home-x86 in den Ordner C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@home\Folding@home-x86\CPU Kern 2 kopieren.
7. Im Ordner C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@home\Folding@home-x86\CPU Kern 1 eine Verknüpfung mit der Folding@home.exe Datei auf dem Desktop erstellen, und die Datei in CPU Kern 1 umbennen.
8. Die Eigenschaften der Verknüpfung CPU Kern 1 öffnen und mit unten aufgelistete Einstellungen ersetzen.
9. Im Ordner C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@home\Folding@home-x86\CPU Kern 2 eine Verknüpfung mit der Folding@home.exe Datei auf dem Desktop erstellen, und die Datei in CPU Kern 2 umbennen.
10. Die Eigenschaften der Verknüpfung CPU Kern 2 öffnen und mit unten aufgelistete Einstellungen ersetzen.
11. Zuerst die CPU Kern 2 Verknüpfung ausführen, Name und Teamnummer eingeben und unter den Advanced Optionen Machine ID2 einstellen.
12. Danach die CPU Kern 1 Verknüpfung ausführen, Name und Teamnummer eingeben und unter den Advanced Optionen Machine ID1 einstellen.
Nun sollte der CPU tray Client auf mehreren Kernen funktionieren.

Man kann dies bei bedarf auf noch mehr Kerne erweitern, indem man einfach alles erneut kopiert und weiter duchnummeriert.

GPU tray Client mehrfach auf multi GPU Systemen installieren:
1. normal Installieren
2. Den Ordner Folding@home-gpu im Verzeichnis C:\Users\[Username]\AppData\Roaming ein zweites mal in den gleichen Ordner kopieren, und umbennen auf Folding@home-gpu2.
3. Im Ordner C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@home\Folding@home-gpu eine Verknüpfung mit der Folding@home.exe Datei auf dem Desktop erstellen, und die Datei in GPU 1 umbennen.
4. Die Eigenschaften der Verknüpfung GPU 1 öffnen und mit unten aufgelistete Einstellungen ersetzen.
5. Im Ordner C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@home\Folding@home-gpu eine Verknüpfung mit der Folding@home.exe Datei auf dem Desktop erstellen, und die Datei in GPU 2 umbennen.
6. Die Eigenschaften der Verknüpfung GPU 2 öffnen und mit unten aufgelistete Einstellungen ersetzen.
7. Zuerst die GPU 2 Verknüpfung ausführen, Name und Teamnummer eingeben und unter den Advanced Optionen Machine ID4 einstellen.
8. Danach die GPU 1 Verknüpfung ausführen, Name und Teamnummer eingeben und unter den Advanced Optionen Machine ID3 einstellen.
Nun sollte der GPU tray Client auf mehreren GPU´s funktionieren.

Man kann dies bei bedarf auf noch mehr Kerne erweitern, indem man einfach alles erneut kopiert und weiter duchnummeriert.



CPU Kern 1:
Ziel: "C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@home\Folding@home-x86\CPU Kern 1\Folding@home.exe" -local
Ausführen in: C:\Users\[Username]\AppData\Roaming\Folding@home-x86

CPU Kern 2:
Ziel: "C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@home\Folding@home-x86\CPU Kern 2\Folding@home.exe" -local
Ausführen in: C:\Users\[Username]\AppData\Roaming\Folding@home-x86-2

GPU 1:
Ziel: "C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@home\Folding@home-gpu\Folding@home.exe" -gpu 0
Ausführen in: C:\Users\[Username]\AppData\Roaming\Folding@home-gpu

GPU 2:
Ziel: "C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@home\Folding@home-gpu\Folding@home.exe" -gpu 1
Ausführen in: C:\Users\[Username]\AppData\Roaming\Folding@home-gpu2


Und nun viel Erfolg, hoffe das es einigermaßen verständlich ist.

mfg Grinser8 

Hallo nochmal,

habe für das Multi GPU Setup für den GPU tray Clienten noch was wichtiges vergessen: 

1. Es ist wichtig das kein SLI aktiviert ist.
2. An der zweiten Grafikkarte muß ein Monitor angeschlossen sein.
    Es reicht, wenn man einen Monitor mit z.B. 2 Eingängen hat, hauptsache ist an der Graka dran.
3. Unter den Anzeigeeigenschaften muß der Desktop auf den zweiten Monitor (zweite Graka) erweitert werden.



mfg Grinser8


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Also es liest sich "flüssig" und stimmig

Werde es demnächst mal 1:1 auf einem Rechner nachvollziehen

Erstmal  für die Arbeit


----------



## Gast3737 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

und ich werde es nochmal EDITieren und auf POST einrichten


----------



## grinser8 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Hallo nochmal,

habe für das Multi GPU Setup für den GPU tray Clienten noch was wichtiges vergessen: 

1. Es ist wichtig das kein SLI aktiviert ist.
2. An der zweiten Grafikkarte muß ein Monitor angeschlossen sein.
    Es reicht, wenn man einen Monitor mit z.B. 2 Eingängen hat, hauptsache ist an der Graka dran.
3. Unter den Anzeigeeigenschaften muß der Desktop auf den zweiten Monitor (zweite Graka) erweitert werden.



mfg Grinser8


----------



## Gast3737 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



grinser8 schrieb:


> [..]
> habe für das Multi GPU Setup für den GPU tray Clienten noch was wichtiges vergessen:
> [..]



hätte ich sicher erwähnt, da ich jetz mit der Multi-ATI falte...musste ich mich heute morgen nach dem Neustart des PC wieder mit den Einstellungen plagen..jetzt kenn ich alles Auswendig..(fast)

hoffe ich schaffe es am WE einzupflegen..


----------



## Gast3737 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Die Clients gehen mir zur Zeit mächtig auf den Senkel. es kann nicht sein das bei Standart setting die WU mit U_M abgebrochen wird und man keine Punkte bekommt, sonst kam wenigstens nocht EUE und man bekam etwas


----------



## CrashStyle (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Also kann nur sagen mein GPU2 Client 6.20r1 ( Vista 64, 4GB RAM) lauft echt super!


----------



## Gast3737 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Habe jetzt mal den WindowsXP SP2 Compatibilitätsmodus an, habe das bei overclocking.net aufgeschnappt...bis jetzt gehen beide irgendwie..mal gucken die Erfahrung zeigt bei über 30% stürzen die gern mal ab...


----------



## Amokhahn (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

ich habe jetzt statt zweier 8800GT´s eine ATI HD 4870 X2 in meinem System stecken. Auch diese sollte mitfalten. Jedoch ackern die Console Clienten nur auf GPU 2 herum. Wie bewege ich beide GPUs dazu mitzumachen. Ein testweises deaktivieren von Catalyst A.I. und damit auch CF änderte an dieser Sache nichts. Danke schonmal für die Tips


----------



## Gast3737 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

hast du Vista? wenn ja dann geht es nicht, weil auf Vista nur ein GPU-Treiber akzeptiert wird(habe ich gehört)...


----------



## Amokhahn (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Sollte unter Vista 64bit laufen. Es ist aber auch noch XP 32bit installiert


----------



## dereinzug (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Hallo,

heute hab ich es endlich geschafft, mit zwei F@H Clients auf zwei NVidia-Grakas zu rechnen.
Mit der Beschreibung zum Thread-Beginn liefen beide Clients auf der selben Graka (das hat man unter anderem
an den Temperaturen gesehen).
Wie hier schon beschrieben hab ich 2 Ordner angelegt und SLI deaktiviert.
Auch hab ich an der zweiten Graka einen Monitor angesteckt.
In der Eingabeaufforderung hab ich dann folgendes eingegeben:
Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe -configonly
Der entscheidende Punkt für Multi-GPU war hierbei der letzte Punkt: Change Advanced Options
und hierunter hab ich dann bei "Additional client parameters" folgendes eingegeben:
-gpu 0 (für die erste Graka)
in dem zweiten Ordner lautet der Eintrag dann wie folgt:
-gpu 1 (für die zweite Graka)
Die Infos hierzu hatte ich von der F@H-Homepage.
Die Machine-IDs sind in beiden Fällen wie hier bereits beschrieben unterschiedlich.

System:
2xGTX 280 (180.43) unter Vista x64

ciao Tom


----------



## MESeidel (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

"-forcegpu nvidia_g80" ist nur bei den alten 8800ern nötig.
8800GT und GTS 512 brauchen es aber nicht (g92 Chip).
Man sollte noch "-local" anhängen!


----------



## dereinzug (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



MESeidel schrieb:


> Man sollte noch "-local" anhängen!


stimmt, hatte ich noch vergessen zu erwähnen. Eingetragen hatte ich es.


----------



## Mayday21 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



MESeidel schrieb:


> "-forcegpu nvidia_g80" ist nur bei den alten 8800ern nötig.


Wofür ist denn dieser Schalter? Brauche ich den für meine 8800 GTX zwingend?


----------



## Gast3737 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

öhhh jaaab so wie es aussieht schon..oder nicht..


----------



## Mayday21 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> öhhh jaaab so wie es aussieht schon..oder nicht..


Sagen wirs mal so, meine Grafikkarte faltet auch ohne diesen Schalter.
Hab ich nun Glück, oder weniger Leistung? Oder was sollte dieser Schalter machen?


----------



## Gast3737 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

weiss ich nicht, ich selbst kann es nicht beantworten vielleicht MESeidel oder jemand anderes?


----------



## grinser8 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



Mayday21 schrieb:


> Wofür ist denn dieser Schalter? Brauche ich den für meine 8800 GTX zwingend?


 
Hallo,

ich falte auch mit 2 mal 8800 GTX G80, und habe den Schalter nicht genutzt.
Und es funktioniert...

mfg

Grinser8


----------



## MESeidel (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Früher wurden die Karten nicht erkannt.
Aber wenn ihr schreibt, das es jetzt geht, ist doch alles in Ordnung ;o)


----------



## Gast3737 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Ich kann es nicht glauben aber eine Wu wurde fertig gerechnet...388pt mehr die andere ist grade bei 79%..

ich habe den Treiber mit Driver Cleaner gekillt und neu installiert..jetzt sagt mir auch Rivertuner wieder dass er die Version nicht kennt(8.10)...alles wieder im grünen Bereich???mal morgen früh gucken..


----------



## Lochti (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Gibt es eigendlich eine einstellung für ATI ? Vieleicht -HD4800 oder so was ?


----------



## Gast3737 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Update: er hat die Nacht wieder eine WU bei genau 60% abgebrochen, warum auch immer...


----------



## Lochti (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

ich weiß nicht was mit folding los ist , das du solche problemme hast !


----------



## Gast3737 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

habe grade experimentiert...wenn der PC mit standart Setting läuft bricht er auch WU's ab..kann es mir nicht erklären was los ist...


----------



## Lochti (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> habe grade experimentiert...wenn der PC mit standart Setting läuft bricht er auch WU's ab..kann es mir nicht erklären was los ist...


 
Also , ich habe ja vista 64 bit !
Dann habe ich den gpu Folding @ home-win32-GPU , den 8.10 Treiber von ATI und den Direkt x 9c von August installiert !
Vieleicht hilft dir das weiter ?
Wenn nicht schreib mal , ob es geht oder nicht !


----------



## Gast3737 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

8.10 habe ich vista x86, tray oder gpu console das ist eh egal bei beiden wird abgebrochen..


----------



## Mayday21 (1. November 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Was ist denn nun schon wieder los? Die ganze Zeit bekomme ich solche Meldungen:


> [18:42:58] + Downloading new core: FahCore_13.exe
> [18:42:58] Downloading core (/~pande/Win32/x86/NVIDIA/G80/Core_13.fah from Stanford University)
> [18:42:58] - Error: HTTP GET returned error code 404
> [18:42:58] + Error: Could not download core
> [18:42:58] + Core download error (#6), waiting before retry...


Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, die in Stanford sind im Moment nicht Herr der Lage.


----------



## MESeidel (1. November 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Der Core 13 ist für registrierte Beta Tester und Developer.
Welcher Core benötigt wird, bestimmt die WU.
Normal sollte man keine WU bekommen die den 13er benötigt.

Im FoldingForum wird geschrieben, man soll die WU löschen (also Work Ordner leeren und queue.dat löschen).
Danach bekommst hoffentlich wieder eine "normale" WU, die mit fahCore_11 rechnet.


BTW:
Wer trotz neustem Treiber noch massiv Probleme mit dem fahCore_11 1.15 für nVidia hat, kann Version 1.18 ausprobieren.
Der Core muss manuell herunter geladen werden:
Folding Forum • View topic - Nvidia core v1.18 available


----------



## CrashStyle (1. November 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Bin zuper zufrieden mit dem core  Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta Version 1.15


----------



## Mayday21 (1. November 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Hm komisch. Hattest Recht, nun rechnet er wieder. Aber warum hab ich denn eine solche WU bekommen?


----------



## Gast3737 (2. November 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

vielleicht dachte man du bist der Auserwählte und hat es sich nach dem Versenden des Core anders überlegt

_Edit: übrigens meine GPU falterei geht wieder. Selbst Pause Work geht. ich vermute ich habe ein OC-Problem bei 3,8 ghz gehabt..welches ich lösen muss. ich beklag mich nicht, dann läuft halt mein e7200 nur @ 3200 Mhz mit Standart Vcore_


----------



## Lochti (6. November 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> vielleicht dachte man du bist der Auserwählte und hat es sich nach dem Versenden des Core anders überlegt
> 
> _Edit: übrigens meine GPU falterei geht wieder. Selbst Pause Work geht. ich vermute ich habe ein OC-Problem bei 3,8 ghz gehabt..welches ich lösen muss. ich beklag mich nicht, dann läuft halt mein e7200 nur @ 3200 Mhz mit Standart Vcore_


 Hey Rune was ist mit dir und deiner Falterrei ?
Klappt es nicht mehr ? Oder hast du irgend was Kapput ?
Meld dich mal , kann ich mir ja garnicht anschauen bekomme ja das Grauen ! Vieleicht kann ich dir ja mit ein paar punkten aushelfen !


----------



## nfsgame (6. November 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Mein zweitrechner geht soweit wieder. Nur will der Client jetzt nicht mehr. Ich hab den 180.43 drauf und ne 8800GT. Der CLient beendet sich immer mit einer sehr komischen Fehlermeldung.
Ich brauch Hilfe!


----------



## Lochti (6. November 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Mein zweitrechner geht soweit wieder. Nur will der Client jetzt nicht mehr. Ich hab den 180.43 drauf und ne 8800GT. Der CLient beendet sich immer mit einer sehr komischen Fehlermeldung.
> Ich brauch Hilfe!


was für blöde fehler meldung haste den ? Bei einen Rechner hab ich den 178.24 Treiber von Nvidia Drauf klappt Super !


----------



## ThoR65 (6. November 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Södele...... ich wollt mein Siliziumrechenknecht mal was zu berechnen geben. Also F@H GPU Client installiert, Einstellungen nach bewährter HtD, Progi starten und........... toll. Ein Downloaderror nach dem anderen. In der Log-Datei steht folgendes:
[15:10:33] + 642475 bytes downloaded
[15:10:33] Verifying core Core_11.fah...
[15:10:33] Error opening compressed core file
[15:10:33] Failed to verify core
[15:10:33] + Error: Could not extract core
[15:10:33] + Core download error (#10), waiting before retry...

Ich glaub ich falte lieber meine Hände. Oder weiss jemand was ich noch machen kann???


----------



## Gast3737 (6. November 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

führe mal den Core als Admin aus(wenn du die Console nimmst)


----------



## nfsgame (6. November 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



Lochti schrieb:


> was für blöde fehler meldung haste den ? Bei einen Rechner hab ich den 178.24 Treiber von Nvidia Drauf klappt Super !


Sihe Anhang. Ich habs jetzt über den Server gemacht aber der fehler tritt auch lokal ausgeführt auf.
Ich hab gerade mal in meine eigene Liste geguckt (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-erklaerung-der-status-codes-der-clients.html) und da hatte ich geschrieben das das bedeutet das die GPU nicht initialisiert werden konnte. Kann das sein das das board die Graka mitgerissen hatte!?

Edit: Ich hab die Graka jetzt doch zum Falten überreden können aber fragt nicht wie xD. Ich weiß es selber nicht. Aber es geht wieder!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit2: Es läuft aber irgendwie nur mit 4800ppd und dass maximal übertaktet oO


----------



## Lochti (6. November 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Sihe Anhang. Ich habs jetzt über den Server gemacht aber der fehler tritt auch lokal ausgeführt auf.
> Ich hab gerade mal in meine eigene Liste geguckt (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-erklaerung-der-status-codes-der-clients.html) und da hatte ich geschrieben das das bedeutet das die GPU nicht initialisiert werden konnte. Kann das sein das das board die Graka mitgerissen hatte!?
> 
> Edit: Ich hab die Graka jetzt doch zum Falten überreden können aber fragt nicht wie xD. Ich weiß es selber nicht. Aber es geht wieder!
> ...


Sei erst mal froh , das überhaupt was läuft , bei mir war es so das ich 2 tage nichts machen konnte und ich kann nur sagen das Nervt Gewaltig , ich hatte dann Vista Neu Installiert und habe mir den Administrator Bereich Freigeschaltet um Wenigstens dort richtig Arbeiten zu Können ! Nun Geht es Super !


----------



## Kojack (6. November 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Habe ne frage wie bekomme ich 2mal den gpu klienten bei ner 9800gx2 zum laufen das progamm bricht immer mit einer fehlermeldung ab
mein system vista64bit 4gb ram q6600 und die besagte 9800gx2
mfg Kojack


----------



## Lochti (6. November 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



Kojack schrieb:


> Habe ne frage wie bekomme ich 2mal den gpu klienten bei ner 9800gx2 zum laufen das progamm bricht immer mit einer fehlermeldung ab
> mein system vista64bit 4gb ram q6600 und die besagte 9800gx2
> mfg Kojack


Das , ist nicht so schwer wie es sich anhört , du must legendlich 2 mal ne gpu client mit Verschiedener Maschienen ID installieren und dann ab man tau !Hoffe ich hab das Richtig Verstanden , so nach langer zeit !
Oder aber auch , bei der Verknüpfung glaube ich -gpu2 angeben , aber steht alles im Forum !


----------



## Kojack (6. November 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



Lochti schrieb:


> Das , ist nicht so schwer wie es sich anhört , du must legendlich 2 mal ne gpu client mit Verschiedener Maschienen ID installieren und dann ab man tau !Hoffe ich hab das Richtig Verstanden , so nach langer zeit !


also verstehe ich das jetzt so das ich es einfach in einen neuen ordner neu installieren soll weil einfach die exe in einen anderen ordner kopieren und so das ging bei mir nicht


----------



## Lochti (6. November 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



Kojack schrieb:


> also verstehe ich das jetzt so das ich es einfach in einen neuen ordner neu installieren soll weil einfach die exe in einen anderen ordner kopieren und so das ging bei mir nicht


Folding@home.exe -gpu 2
So müste es aussehen !Ob es geht kann ich leider nicht sagen habe nur eine GPU !


----------



## DerSitzRiese (6. November 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

ich glaube du musst es einmal runterladen dann in zwei verschiedene Ordner entpacken. Nicht nur die Exe kopieren.


----------



## Kojack (6. November 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

geht leider auch nicht frage mich wie die das in der news hinbekommen haben


----------



## Kojack (6. November 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

so jetzt habe ich 2 gpu clienten am laufen ma sehen ob die auch auf den zwei kernen verteilt arbeiten 
hmm leider scheint es so das beide auf einen kern arbeiten weil meine rechenleistung hat sich halbiert
komisch


----------



## dereinzug (6. November 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

@Kojack
PC Games Hardware Extreme - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia

gib bitte Bescheid, obs damit funktioniert. SLI muss , wie hier schon beschrieben, deaktiviert sein.

Nur die unterschiedlichen IDs reichen nicht. Da rechneten bei mir auch beiden Clients auf der gleichen Graka bzw GPU.

ciao Tom


----------



## Kojack (6. November 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



dereinzug schrieb:


> @Kojack
> PC Games Hardware Extreme - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia
> 
> gib bitte Bescheid, obs damit funktioniert. SLI muss , wie hier schon beschrieben, deaktiviert sein.
> ...



Wie geil es geht 
ich sage es ma so das was du da geschrieben hast das gehört eindeutig mit auf die erste seite als ergänzung
Ich danke auch dir für deine hilfe und nun laufen zwei gpus bei mir 
mfg Kojack


----------



## MESeidel (6. November 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

@kojack

bitte dran denken neben den _-gpu x_ flags auch noch _-local_ anhängen, damit es keine Konflikte zwischen den Clients gibt...


----------



## Kojack (6. November 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



MESeidel schrieb:


> @kojack
> 
> bitte dran denken neben den _-gpu x_ flags auch noch _-local_ anhängen, damit es keine Konflikte zwischen den Clients gibt...


Naja wie gesagt mit hilfe der information von dereinzug laufen nun meine 2 gpu´s getennt voneinander und das bis jetzt ohne probs dazu brauchte ich jetzt weder den Flag -local noch -gpu x (oder beides)anzugeben
mfg Kojack


----------



## MESeidel (6. November 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



Kojack schrieb:


> Naja wie gesagt mit hilfe der information von dereinzug laufen nun meine 2 gpu´s getennt voneinander und das bis jetzt ohne probs dazu brauchte ich jetzt weder den Flag -local noch -gpu x (oder beides)anzugeben
> mfg Kojack



den -gpu Flag hat er je verwendet.
Nur eben nicht an der Verknüpfung sondern in den Einstellungen gesetzt.

-local ist wichtig, da sich sonst den 2 Clients den Work Ordner teilen.
Das ist standardmäßig in den Verknüpfungen unter "Auführen in" so angegeben.
Wenn du die .exe Dateien einzeln startest oder eigene Verknüpfungen mit verschiedenen Ordnern in "Ausführen in" verwendest ist das auch kein Problem...


----------



## Kojack (6. November 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



MESeidel schrieb:


> Wenn du die .exe Dateien einzeln startest oder eigene Verknüpfungen mit verschiedenen Ordnern in "Ausführen in" verwendest ist das auch kein Problem...


jupp so ist es ja auch bei mir und es leuft und leuft ach hups faltet und faltet
mfg Kojack


----------



## CrashStyle (7. November 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Habe heute nen Core13 bekommen ist das gut?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (7. November 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Core 13 ist eigendlich nur für BETA-Tester


----------



## karst10 (7. November 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Mir gehts genau so. Und die Performance ist sehr schlecht. Bei der 5748 WU nur 3476 ppd.

[13:10:55] + 642652 bytes downloaded
[13:10:55] Verifying core Core_13.fah...
[13:10:55] Signature is VALID
[13:10:55] 
[13:10:55] Trying to unzip core FahCore_13.exe
[13:10:55] Decompressed FahCore_13.exe (1843200 bytes) successfully
[13:11:00] + Core successfully engaged
[13:11:05] 
[13:11:05] + Processing work unit
[13:11:05] Core required: FahCore_13.exe
[13:11:05] Core found.
[13:11:05] Working on queue slot 08 [November 7 13:11:05 UTC]
[13:11:05] + Working ...
[13:11:06] 
[13:11:06] *------------------------------*
[13:11:06] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta
[13:11:06] Version 1.19 (Thu Oct 23 10:15:05 PDT 2008)


----------



## CrashStyle (7. November 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Naja dafür gibt sie 511 statt 480Punkte.


----------



## Lochti (23. November 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Naja dafür gibt sie 511 statt 480Punkte.


 Hat einer schon den Neuen ATI Treiber Installiert und mit dem Folding Getestet ?


----------



## schrotflinte56 (23. November 2008)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

ja hab ihn schon drauf. meine 3870 macht jetze 20-25 ppd weniger
wird sich zeigen ob das am treiber liegt oder an der wu!


----------



## Gast3737 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

hat jemand von euch die neuen amdcalrt.dll und die amdcalcl.dll für mich?oder sind die Dateien schon bei der neuen GPU2 mit dabei? ich merke davon nix..4 Kerne(3xConsole+GPU2)=100% müsste aber eigentlich bei ca. 75-95% liegen oder nicht..


----------



## Gast3737 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

danke für eure Hilfe, ich weiss schon warum ich nicht mehr falte!


----------



## schrotflinte56 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

sorry ...würde gerne
ich kann da nicht helfen...

mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch die neuen amdcalrt.dll und die amdcalcl.dll für mich?oder sind die Dateien schon bei der neuen GPU2 mit dabei? ich merke davon nix..4 Kerne(3xConsole+GPU2)=100% müsste aber eigentlich bei ca. 75-95% liegen oder nicht..


 
Also ich geh davon aus, dass sie dabei sind - aber *ich weiss es nicht*
Darum - und weil ich nicht Post's mache nur um den Count zu erhöhen - habe ich geschwiegen

Aber in einem hast du natürlich recht, mein Freund, es gibt genügend "Andere" die es eigentlich wissen müssten/sollten/könnten


----------



## MESeidel (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Entschuldige vielmals *RuneDRS*.
Ich hab deinen Post wohl überlesen, sonst hätte ich schon geantwortet.

Die DLL's bringt der Client immer mit.
Sie landen im Unterordner von Benutzer (Vista)  bzw. Documente & Einstellungen (2000/XP) Ordner.
Hab den Pfad jetzt nicht genau im Kopf.

Ich hab mal die DLLs vom 6.20, 6.23 (aus frischer Installation) und die vom CAL Update angehängt.
Die vom CAL Update senken die CPU Last ein ganzes Stück.
Mit dem 6.23er kann man über eine Umgebungsvariable die CPU Last sehr flexibel ändern.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...961-flush_interval-gpu-client-optimieren.html

Also wenn es schnell gehen soll, die vom CAL Update rein kopieren.
Wenn du Zeit und Lust fürs Feintuning hast, die vom 6.23 nehem und mit der Vaiable "rum spielen"...


----------



## Gast3737 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

danke dir MESeidel,,das werde ich ausprobieren so bald men Austausch Phenom wieder da ist...


----------



## XeloGTX (30. März 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

ich hab mal ne frage .. weil mich das verwirrt ... vielleicht wurde es hier auch schon gesgat ... aber bei mir bricht ständig die performace ein ... mal läufts dann wieder nich ... bei youtube hab ich einige videos gesehn wo es zu keinerlei unterbrechung kommt ... woran liegt das denn bei mir ??

Für ca 2 sec macht er was ... dann steht es wieder für ca 2 sec ... und das immer im wehseln ... find das komisch


----------



## Bumblebee (31. März 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



XeloGTX schrieb:


> Für ca 2 sec macht er was ... dann steht es wieder für ca 2 sec ... und das immer im Wechsel ... find das komisch


 
Ja, kennen wir und leiden wir alle (mehr oder weniger) drunter


----------



## nfsgame (31. März 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Meinst du jetzt beim Viewer oder was?


----------



## XeloGTX (31. März 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Ja ... da sieht mans ja ... und irgendwie nervt mich das ... ^^


----------



## nfsgame (31. März 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

das liegt aber genau am Viewer. Der hat so seine Aussetzer, weil er alleine schon einen CPU-Kern benötigt. Mit ohne Viewer wird es weniger bis keine Aussetzer geben.


----------



## XeloGTX (31. März 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

aber das seh ich ja dann nich ... ^^ zudem hab ich eigentlich 4 kerne die was machen könnten dazu dann eben noch die graka ... aber dennoch ... naja ... dann isses halt so ... eher schade


----------



## nfsgame (31. März 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



XeloGTX schrieb:


> aber das seh ich ja dann nich ... ^^ zudem hab ich eigentlich 4 kerne die was machen könnten dazu dann eben noch die graka ... aber dennoch ... naja ... dann isses halt so ... eher schade


Du kannst die Clients ja auch mit Fahmon überwachen.
ich hab dafür mal nen HowTo geschrieben. Musst du nen bisschen suchen. Ist leider nicht angepinnt.


----------



## Derber-Shit (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

ich hab ne GF 7950 GT und in nem anderen rechner ne 8800GTS 512. Die 7950 GT wird nicht unterstützt, richtig? und die 8800GTS 512 schon. Benutzt die GTS dann auch CUDA für die Berechnung?


----------



## Gohan (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Ohne CUDA gehts nich. Das is Vorraussetzung. Deshalb geht die 7950GT auch nich...


----------



## Derber-Shit (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

ok. prima. danke,


----------



## animus91 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Hi!
Super tut, bin jetzt auch im PCGH Team. ICh habe ein problem: Wenn ich auf das Folding@home-Symbol rechtsklicke und dann auf display gehe, beendet sich der viewer mit einem runtime error. woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## nfsgame (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Das kann passieren, ist aber nicht so wichtig weil der Viewer die Rechenleistung beinahe Halbiert. 
Zum überwachen deiner Leistung kannst du beispielsweise Fahom oder HFM.NET benutzen. Die liefern auch besser vergleichbarere Werte als der Viewer.


----------



## animus91 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Fahmon hab ich eingerichtet klappt auch ohne Probleme. Nur sieht man da ja nicht so ein schönes bunter Bildchen


----------



## Derber-Shit (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

wenn es sich dabei um den GPU client handelt is es normal. will ich da auch auf display gehen bringt er auch nen fehler.  is nicht schlimm.


----------



## ILAN12346 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

.__. kann man den gpu-console-client eig. iwi pausieren?

denn ab und zu zock ich ja mal doch was^^

:edit hab grade mal 3Dmark 03 durchlaufen lassen wärent die beiden clients an waren ich hab zufälligerweiße nu ziemlich genau die leistung meiner alten x1900XTX 

also ein pauseknopp wär schon nicht schlecht^^

naja schließen vorm zocken geht ja auch

MFG ILAN12346 (nu 2 clients auf der HD )


----------



## CheGuarana (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Einfach das "X" ganz oben rechts 
Der "Spielstand" wird gespeichert.


----------



## ILAN12346 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



Toxy schrieb:


> Einfach das "X" ganz oben rechts
> Der "Spielstand" wird gespeichert.


 
 k, wär ich ja nie draufgekommen ^^

naja @ lastcaos hab ich immernoch 60 (vsync) FPS  auch wenn die beiden clients laufen

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## Derber-Shit (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

ich hab weder fahmon noch was anderes... nur den reinen clienten... hab ich was verpasst???


----------



## caine2011 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

ehrliche antwort? ja 

guck mal hier

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/21244-howto-fahmon-einrichten.html


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...5/58145-howto-hfm-net-fahmon-alternative.html


----------



## Derber-Shit (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

ok und SMP? Mussi ch das auch haben?


----------



## caine2011 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

jo korrekt


----------



## Derber-Shit (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

ach du schande...


----------



## caine2011 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

naja wenn es dich nichtz so interessiert kannst du dir die mühe sparen...


----------



## ILAN12346 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



caine2011 schrieb:


> naja wenn es dich nichtz so interessiert kannst du dir die mühe sparen...


 
das klingt aber doch recht vieß, oder fass ich das nu nur falsch auf ? 
MFG ILAn12346


----------



## Derber-Shit (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

ich wills schon nuri ch versteh nicht, wozu ich die brauche... das wird nämlich in den ganzen how-tos nicht erklärt.


----------



## caine2011 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

um vergleichbare werte zu schaffen

und nein das war nicht fies gemeint da mir die punkte sowas von reltiv sind....
weil ich falte um zu helfen nicht um pkt. zu kriegen


----------



## Derber-Shit (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

antürlich will ich auch helfen. Allgemein solls ja der krebsforschung dienen an der Uni in Stanford. 

ich habe den normalen consolen client für die cpu und den clienten für meine graka. brauche ich da noch SMP und FahNom?


----------



## ILAN12346 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

wenn du deinen PC noch so nutzen willst würde ich dir den SMP-client abraten da dein PC dann wirklich @ 100% arbeite sowohl CPU als auch graka. 

Fahmon ist nur ein kleines tool ( und siet ca. sooo aus) es zeigt dir eine übersicht wie weit die einzelnen clients sind bzw, weitere in infos wie ungefäre resttauer.



MFg ILAn12346


----------



## Derber-Shit (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

ah. naja, wenn ich 4 normale consolen-clients starte, is meine auslastung auch auf 100%

Dann wäre FahNom wohl was fpür mich. Danke. 

Back to topic, bevor ich noch ne verwarnung vom Mod kriege.


----------



## ILAN12346 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



Derber-Shit schrieb:


> ah. naja, wenn ich 4 normale consolen-clients starte, is meine auslastung auch auf 100%
> 
> Dann wäre FahNom wohl was fpür mich. Danke.
> 
> Back to topic, bevor ich noch ne verwarnung vom Mod kriege.


 
*hust* der underschied zwichen einem 4 CPU und einem smp-client ist das beim smp alle kerne an einer WU rechnen und bei den 4 CPU-clients 4 WU´s gefalten werden.

.__. sry, musst noch fix sein.

so aber nu echt back 2 Topic:

MFG ILAN12346 (wird niewieder falsch posten .__.)


----------



## Derber-Shit (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

kleiner anhang: dann hol ich mir SMP


----------



## The Master of MORARE (18. September 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Moin Leute,
wie ich schon vor ein paar Tagen berichtete laufen meine 2 9800 GTs mit jeder 353er WU instabil. Sogar, wenn ich sie unter den Standardtakt drossele.

Log:

```
09:34:35] 
[09:34:35] *------------------------------*
[09:34:35] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta
[09:34:35] Version 1.19 (Mon Nov 3 09:34:13 PST 2008)
[09:34:35] 
[09:34:35] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[09:34:35] Build host: amoeba
[09:34:35] Board Type: Nvidia
[09:34:35] Core      : 
[09:34:35] Preparing to commence simulation
[09:34:35] - Looking at optimizations...
[09:34:35] - Created dyn
[09:34:35] - Files status OK
[09:34:35] - Expanded 46679 -> 252912 (decompressed 541.8 percent)
[09:34:36] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=46679 data_size=252912, decompressed_data_size=252912 diff=0
[09:34:36] - Digital signature verified
[09:34:36] 
[09:34:36] Project: 5765 (Run 2, Clone 188, Gen 146)
[09:34:36] 
[09:34:36] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[09:34:36] Entering M.D.
[09:34:42] Working on Protein
[09:34:43] Client config found, loading data.
[09:34:43] mdrun_gpu returned 
[09:34:43] NANs detected on GPU
[09:34:43] 
[09:34:43] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[09:34:46] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[09:34:46] Sending work to server
[09:34:46] Project: 5765 (Run 2, Clone 188, Gen 146)
[09:34:46] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.
[09:34:46] - Error: Could not get length of results file work/wuresults_01.dat
[09:34:46] - Error: Could not read unit 01 file. Removing from queue.
[09:34:46] Trying to send all finished work units
[09:34:46] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[09:34:46] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[09:34:46] + Attempting to get work packet
[09:34:46] - Will indicate memory of 1022 MB
[09:34:46] - Connecting to assignment server
[09:34:46] Connecting to http://assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080/
[09:34:47] Posted data.
[09:34:47] Initial: 43AB; - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.11).
[09:34:47] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[09:34:47] Loaded queue successfully.
[09:34:47] Connecting to http://171.67.108.11:8080/
[09:34:48] Posted data.
[09:34:48] Initial: 0000; - Receiving payload (expected size: 47191)
[09:34:49] - Downloaded at ~46 kB/s
[09:34:49] - Averaged speed for that direction ~46 kB/s
[09:34:49] + Received work.
[09:34:49] Trying to send all finished work units
[09:34:49] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[09:34:49] + Closed connections
[09:34:54] 
[09:34:54] + Processing work unit
[09:34:54] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[09:34:54] Core found.
[09:34:54] Working on queue slot 02 [September 17 09:34:54 UTC]
[09:34:54] + Working ...
[09:34:54] - Calling '.\FahCore_11.exe -dir work/ -suffix 02 -priority 96 -nocpulock -checkpoint 3 -verbose -lifeline 3920 -version 623'

[09:34:54] 
[09:34:54] *------------------------------*
[09:34:54] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta
[09:34:54] Version 1.19 (Mon Nov 3 09:34:13 PST 2008)
[09:34:54] 
[09:34:54] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[09:34:54] Build host: amoeba
[09:34:54] Board Type: Nvidia
[09:34:54] Core      : 
[09:34:54] Preparing to commence simulation
[09:34:54] - Looking at optimizations...
[09:34:54] - Created dyn
[09:34:54] - Files status OK
[09:34:54] - Expanded 46679 -> 252912 (decompressed 541.8 percent)
[09:34:54] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=46679 data_size=252912, decompressed_data_size=252912 diff=0
[09:34:54] - Digital signature verified
[09:34:54] 
[09:34:54] Project: 5765 (Run 2, Clone 188, Gen 146)
[09:34:54] 
[09:34:54] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[09:34:54] Entering M.D.
[09:35:00] Working on Protein
[09:35:01] Client config found, loading data.
[09:35:01] mdrun_gpu returned 
[09:35:01] NANs detected on GPU
[09:35:01] 
[09:35:01] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[09:35:04] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[09:35:04] Sending work to server
[09:35:04] Project: 5765 (Run 2, Clone 188, Gen 146)
[09:35:04] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.
[09:35:04] - Error: Could not get length of results file work/wuresults_02.dat
[09:35:04] - Error: Could not read unit 02 file. Removing from queue.
[09:35:04] Trying to send all finished work units
[09:35:04] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[09:35:04] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[09:35:04] + Attempting to get work packet
[09:35:04] - Will indicate memory of 1022 MB
[09:35:04] - Connecting to assignment server
[09:35:04] Connecting to http://assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080/
[09:35:05] Posted data.
[09:35:05] Initial: 43AB; - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.11).
[09:35:05] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[09:35:05] Loaded queue successfully.
[09:35:05] Connecting to http://171.67.108.11:8080/
[09:35:06] Posted data.
[09:35:06] Initial: 0000; - Receiving payload (expected size: 47191)
[09:35:07] - Downloaded at ~46 kB/s
[09:35:07] - Averaged speed for that direction ~46 kB/s
[09:35:07] + Received work.
[09:35:07] Trying to send all finished work units
[09:35:07] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[09:35:07] + Closed connections
[09:35:12] 
[09:35:12] + Processing work unit
[09:35:12] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[09:35:12] Core found.
[09:35:12] Working on queue slot 03 [September 17 09:35:12 UTC]
[09:35:12] + Working ...
[09:35:12] - Calling '.\FahCore_11.exe -dir work/ -suffix 03 -priority 96 -nocpulock -checkpoint 3 -verbose -lifeline 3920 -version 623'

[09:35:12] 
[09:35:12] *------------------------------*
[09:35:12] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta
[09:35:12] Version 1.19 (Mon Nov 3 09:34:13 PST 2008)
[09:35:12] 
[09:35:12] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[09:35:12] Build host: amoeba
[09:35:12] Board Type: Nvidia
[09:35:12] Core      : 
[09:35:12] Preparing to commence simulation
[09:35:12] - Looking at optimizations...
[09:35:12] - Created dyn
[09:35:12] - Files status OK
[09:35:12] - Expanded 46679 -> 252912 (decompressed 541.8 percent)
[09:35:12] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=46679 data_size=252912, decompressed_data_size=252912 diff=0
[09:35:12] - Digital signature verified
[09:35:12] 
[09:35:12] Project: 5765 (Run 2, Clone 188, Gen 146)
[09:35:12] 
[09:35:12] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[09:35:12] Entering M.D.
[09:35:18] Working on Protein
[09:35:20] Client config found, loading data.
[09:35:20] Starting GUI Server
[09:35:20] mdrun_gpu returned 
[09:35:20] NANs detected on GPU
[09:35:20] 
[09:35:20] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[09:35:24] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[09:35:24] Sending work to server
[09:35:24] Project: 5765 (Run 2, Clone 188, Gen 146)
[09:35:24] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.
[09:35:24] - Error: Could not get length of results file work/wuresults_03.dat
[09:35:24] - Error: Could not read unit 03 file. Removing from queue.
[09:35:24] Trying to send all finished work units
[09:35:24] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[09:35:24] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[09:35:24] + Attempting to get work packet
[09:35:24] - Will indicate memory of 1022 MB
[09:35:24] - Connecting to assignment server
[09:35:24] Connecting to http://assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080/
[09:35:25] Posted data.
[09:35:25] Initial: 43AB; - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.11).
[09:35:25] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[09:35:25] Loaded queue successfully.
[09:35:25] Connecting to http://171.67.108.11:8080/
[09:35:25] Posted data.
[09:35:25] Initial: 0000; - Receiving payload (expected size: 47191)
[09:35:26] - Downloaded at ~46 kB/s
[09:35:26] - Averaged speed for that direction ~46 kB/s
[09:35:26] + Received work.
[09:35:26] Trying to send all finished work units
[09:35:26] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[09:35:26] + Closed connections
[09:35:31] 
[09:35:31] + Processing work unit
[09:35:31] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[09:35:31] Core found.
[09:35:31] Working on queue slot 04 [September 17 09:35:31 UTC]
[09:35:31] + Working ...
[09:35:31] - Calling '.\FahCore_11.exe -dir work/ -suffix 04 -priority 96 -nocpulock -checkpoint 3 -verbose -lifeline 3920 -version 623'

[09:35:32] 
[09:35:32] *------------------------------*
[09:35:32] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta
[09:35:32] Version 1.19 (Mon Nov 3 09:34:13 PST 2008)
[09:35:32] 
[09:35:32] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[09:35:32] Build host: amoeba
[09:35:32] Board Type: Nvidia
[09:35:32] Core      : 
[09:35:32] Preparing to commence simulation
[09:35:32] - Looking at optimizations...
[09:35:32] - Created dyn
[09:35:32] - Files status OK
[09:35:32] - Expanded 46679 -> 252912 (decompressed 541.8 percent)
[09:35:32] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=46679 data_size=252912, decompressed_data_size=252912 diff=0
[09:35:32] - Digital signature verified
[09:35:32] 
[09:35:32] Project: 5765 (Run 2, Clone 188, Gen 146)
[09:35:32] 
[09:35:32] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[09:35:32] Entering M.D.
[09:35:39] Working on Protein
[09:35:40] Client config found, loading data.
[09:35:40] Starting GUI Server
[09:35:40] mdrun_gpu returned 
[09:35:40] NANs detected on GPU
[09:35:40] 
[09:35:40] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[09:35:44] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[09:35:44] Sending work to server
[09:35:44] Project: 5765 (Run 2, Clone 188, Gen 146)
[09:35:44] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.
[09:35:44] - Error: Could not get length of results file work/wuresults_04.dat
[09:35:44] - Error: Could not read unit 04 file. Removing from queue.
[09:35:44] Trying to send all finished work units
[09:35:44] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[09:35:44] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[09:35:44] + Attempting to get work packet
[09:35:44] - Will indicate memory of 1022 MB
[09:35:44] - Connecting to assignment server
[09:35:44] Connecting to http://assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080/
[09:35:45] Posted data.
[09:35:45] Initial: 43AB; - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.11).
[09:35:45] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[09:35:45] Loaded queue successfully.
[09:35:45] Connecting to http://171.67.108.11:8080/
[09:35:45] Posted data.
[09:35:45] Initial: 0000; - Receiving payload (expected size: 47191)
[09:35:47] - Downloaded at ~23 kB/s
[09:35:47] - Averaged speed for that direction ~41 kB/s
[09:35:47] + Received work.
[09:35:47] Trying to send all finished work units
[09:35:47] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[09:35:47] + Closed connections
[09:35:52] 
[09:35:52] + Processing work unit
[09:35:52] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[09:35:52] Core found.
[09:35:52] Working on queue slot 05 [September 17 09:35:52 UTC]
[09:35:52] + Working ...
[09:35:52] - Calling '.\FahCore_11.exe -dir work/ -suffix 05 -priority 96 -nocpulock -checkpoint 3 -verbose -lifeline 3920 -version 623'

[09:35:52] 
[09:35:52] *------------------------------*
[09:35:52] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta
[09:35:52] Version 1.19 (Mon Nov 3 09:34:13 PST 2008)
[09:35:52] 
[09:35:52] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[09:35:52] Build host: amoeba
[09:35:52] Board Type: Nvidia
[09:35:52] Core      : 
[09:35:52] Preparing to commence simulation
[09:35:52] - Looking at optimizations...
[09:35:52] - Created dyn
[09:35:52] - Files status OK
[09:35:52] - Expanded 46679 -> 252912 (decompressed 541.8 percent)
[09:35:52] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=46679 data_size=252912, decompressed_data_size=252912 diff=0
[09:35:52] - Digital signature verified
[09:35:52] 
[09:35:52] Project: 5765 (Run 2, Clone 188, Gen 146)
[09:35:52] 
[09:35:52] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[09:35:52] Entering M.D.
[09:35:59] Working on Protein
[09:36:00] Client config found, loading data.
[09:36:00] Starting GUI Server
[09:36:00] mdrun_gpu returned 
[09:36:00] NANs detected on GPU
[09:36:00] 
[09:36:00] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[09:36:04] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[09:36:04] Sending work to server
[09:36:04] Project: 5765 (Run 2, Clone 188, Gen 146)
[09:36:04] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.
[09:36:04] - Error: Could not get length of results file work/wuresults_05.dat
[09:36:04] - Error: Could not read unit 05 file. Removing from queue.
[09:36:04] EUE limit exceeded. Pausing 24 hours.
[09:36:17] ***** Got a SIGTERM signal (2)
[09:36:17] Killing all core threads

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.
```

Da habe ich die Console dann geschlossen.

Allerdings habe ich nun einen Lösungsansatz:
Wenn wieder so etwas passiert, lösche ich den "work"-Ordner, die "unitinfo" und die "queue.dat" und starte den Clienten neu. 
Dann läuft er wieder stabil... manchmal sogar mit 353er WUs... bis er die nächste 353er WU bekommt.
Ich nutze Windows Vista Ultimate 64-Bit inklusive aller Updates.
Mit den Lese- und Schreib-Rechten stimmt alles.
Die Treiber fürs CUDA und Nvidia-Grakatreiber habe ich schon durchgetestet, also liegt es auch nicht an ihnen.

Ich freue mich auf Eure Lösungsansätze .


----------



## nfsgame (18. September 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Festplatte inordnung?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (18. September 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Yap, hatt ich auch schon in verdacht, aber nur geringste abweichungen in den SMART werten.


----------



## JayxG (18. September 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> ... Wenn wieder so etwas passiert, lösche ich den "work"-Ordner, die "unitinfo" und die "queue.dat" und starte den Clienten neu.


Hab mich bis lezte Woche ebenfalls mit dem Problem rumgeschlagen. Habe dann die besagten Dateien incl. Work- Ordner und die FahCores gelöscht. Anschließend den 182.50 deinstalliert, und mir Hier- den Cuda 2.2 mit dem bescheidenen 185.85 Treiber nach einem Neustart installiert. Seitdem sinds vielleicht noch "2-4 unstables" pro Woche, dafür allerdings ein paar ppd weniger.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (18. September 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Dankeschön, werds nachher trotzdem ein 2tes mal testen .


----------



## JayxG (18. September 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

wünsch dir viel Glück & Erfolg! *daumendrück*


----------



## Henninges (18. September 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

@morare : komisch den von dir beschriebenen fehler hatte ich gestern bei meinem smp client bei 98% auf der cpu...


----------



## The Master of MORARE (18. September 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

ich hab ihn seitdem ich falte xD...wird mal höchste zeit


----------



## The Master of MORARE (18. September 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Eine Klage wegen Doppelposts halte ich für irrelevant, da sich der Sachverhalt insofern geändert hat, dass ich den Server treibermäßig komplett neuinstalliert habe.

Nun sind wie gesagt alle alten Treiber weg, und trotz ausgiebigen Registry aufräumens und Installation der vorgeschlagenen Treiberkombo läuft alles so bescheiden wie zuvor .
Sehr ernüchternd, von der Tatsache mal ganz abgesehen, dass ich nach der Neid-Treiber-Deinstallation einen Blackscreen bekam, den ich nicht loswerden konnte, da der Windowsgrakasupport am Herumspinnen war und sich im Abgesicherten Modus leider kein Windows Installer bereit erklären kann mal seinen Dienst zu verrichten.

Wie gesagt, das alte Problem besteht weiterhin.

Hat noch jemand Vorschläge?.....*sichgegeneinewindowsneuinstallationsträub*


----------



## Bumblebee (19. September 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Also *ich* würde folgendes tun:

- Eine GraKa entfernen
- Die GPU-Clienten *komplett* löschen
- Den entsprechenden Performance-Client neu installieren (ev. neu herunterladen)
- *Keine* zusätzlichen Parameter eintragen/benutzen
- Mit der einen GraKa erstmal falten (2-3 erfolgreiche Durchläufe *mit *353ern)
- GraKa 1 raus - dafür GraKa 2 rein
- Wieder etwas laufen lassen (selber Slot / selber Client etc.)
- Bei Erfolg dann beide GraKa reinbauen
- Monitor rein / Dummy / Desktop erweitern - kennst du ja Alles
- Faltversuch mit beiden Teilen und dabei *nur* die nötige -gpu Erweiterung(en) anhängen

So - nun mache er mal - ich drück dir Alles was Daumenähnlich ist


----------



## The Master of MORARE (19. September 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Danke, teste ich "gleich".


----------



## hahagaga (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Hey hey,

ich spiel mal den Totengräber mit folgender Frage:

Funktioniert F@H generell auch mit ner nVidia Tesla C1060?

LG

Garry


----------



## nfsgame (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Der GPU-Client funktioniert auf allen Grakas die auf dem G80 aufbauen.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Der GPU-Client funktioniert auf allen Grakas die auf dem G80 aufbauen.


 
oder dem G200...  *Bumlederklugscheissergehtsichverstecken*


----------



## nfsgame (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Oder so *Bumblesuch*


----------



## hahagaga (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Hmm.

Gut Danke


----------



## Eiswolf93 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Hi,

ich hab ein Paar Fragen, wegen Multi-GPu einrichtung. hab heute ne 2. 9800 GTX+ bekommen.

ich versteh das noch nicht ganz, wie man die ordner und was die verknüpfung machen soll. von was soll man die verküpfung erstellen? 

ich bin jetzt soweit, dass ich die "Folding@home-Win32-NV-GPU-systray-623.msi", jeweils in eine Ordner GPU1 und GPU2 in C:\Programme verschoben habe. Muss ich die nicht erst installieren? wenn ich das erste installiere kommt bei der zweiten exe nur die möglichkeit die betsehende exe zu reperieren oder zu löschen.

was genau muss ich jetzt tun?

hoffe, ihr könnt einen anfänger helfen

mfg Eiswolf93

Edit: Ich glaub, ich hab die falschen download genommen, hab grad bemerkt das die console ein eigener download ist^^^nicht der client mit viewer.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Hallo, Eiswolf93

Ich zitiere mich selber und mach dich mal schlau - hoffe ich 

Du hast ja scheinbar schon zwei unabhängige Ordner produzieren - guter Anfang: eledigt

Die beiden Ordner müssen nun verschieden heissen - so wie bei dir

Also GPU1 und GPU2 - perfekt eledigt

In den Ordner GPU1 downloadest du nun den Clienten
Nimm den
http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/Folding@home-Win32-GPU_XP-623.zip - wenn du XP hast

Nimm den
http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/Folding@home-Win32-GPU_Vista-623.zip - wenn du VISTA WIN7 hast

Jetzt installierst du den Clienten in Ordner GPU1
Startest ihn aber nicht sondern kopierst den Inhalt in Ordner GPU2

Du musst nun nur noch die .exe-Datei anpassen um den beiden Klienten zu befehlen je auf einer Karte zu falten

dahinter kommt nun die "Extension" -gpu 0 bzw. -gpu 1

Die sieht zuerst so aus:
zB: D:\Folding@home-Win32-GPU_XP-623\Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe
danach
zB: D:\Folding@home-Win32-GPU_XP-623\Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe -gpu 0
Der zweite Client entsprechend dann

zB: D:\Folding@home-Win32-GPU_XP-623_2\Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe -gpu 1

Wenn du nun die beiden startest sollte jeder Client auf "seiner" GraKa laufen


----------



## manuelzz (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Hallo
Das how to hatt mir echt geholfen, SUPER
mfg manu


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

... unser Lohn ist der dank der Gemeinde ...


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

jo dann müssen wir aber dir bumblebee und allen anderen top faltern auch mal bald nen schrein bauen^^
und die ganzen howtos/how to ersteller müssen geheiligt werden^^
naja genug schwachsinn verstrahlt, ich habe mit dem neuen smp2 clienten(und den how tos) meine ppd verdoppelt- finde ich gut^^.

mfg


----------



## RonRonsen (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Wie ist es wenn man mit 2 Grakas und 2 Clienten pro Graka falten möchte. Mir geht es lediglich um die Einrichtung der Maschinen ID . Wird es so Graka-(1) 1, 2 , Graka-(2)  3 , 4 oder 1 , 2 , 1 , 2?


----------



## Fate T.H (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Jeder Klient braucht eine eigenständige Maschine-ID unabhängig wo sie laufen.
Ergo haste 4 Klienten musste sie durchnummerieren von z.B. 1-4 auch wenn alle auf der gleichen GraKa laufen würden.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Jeder Klient braucht eine eigenständige Maschine-ID unabhängig wo sie laufen.
> Ergo haste 4 Klienten musste sie durchnummerieren von z.B. 1-4 auch wenn alle auf der gleichen GraKa laufen würden.


 
Richtig
Jeder Client braucht eine eigene ID (1-16)
Bei mir ist es üblicherweise so, dass der *CPU*-Client die 1 bekommt (also wenn SMP2)
die folgenden Ziffern sind dann für die *GPU*-Clienten wobei ich - zur besseren Übersicht die Reihenfolge einhalte
Also bekommt die erste GPU die Ziffern 2 und 3 und die zweite dann die 4 und 5
... und so weiter ...


----------



## RonRonsen (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Muss ich da beim Consolen GPU für Vista die Maschinen ID manuell in der config datei ändern? schließlich wird beim installieren vom Consolen Client im Gegensatz zu tray nicht abgefragt und setzt die selbst.


----------



## Fate T.H (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Öhm die wird auch beim Tray abgefragt du musst nur bei der Config die Frage "Change advanced options" mit Ja beantworten.


----------



## stefan.net82 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

saubere arbeit, danke für diesen thread!
(die gemeinde dankt dir)


----------



## RonRonsen (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Wäre ich jetzt gar nicht gleich drauf gekommen. Danke Dir Subaru


----------



## night-ger (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

wann werden die 5xxx unterstützt?


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



night-ger schrieb:


> wann werden die 5xxx unterstützt?


*Unterstützt* werden sie schon - bloss (ebenso) schlecht wie die Vorgänger
GPU *3 *wird das dann (hoffentlich) richten


----------



## Lorin (22. März 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Hm, ich brauche doch nochmal hilfe:

Ich habe jetzt den neuen Rechner installiert. Der CPU client läuft, der GPU ist installiert und läuft auch.

Es wird eine GT220 eingesetzt. Win7 Prof 32bit
Sobald ich den GPU clienten aktiviere wird der Bildaufbau in Windows brutal langsam (scrollen, fenster öffnen etc.) 
Habe gerade mal mit GPU-Z geprüft, die GPU läuft mit vollem takt, Treiber ist der aktuelle Win7 Treiber von nvidia.de

Hat jemand eine Idee wie man das lösen kann ohne den GPU clienten abzuschalten?


Bin grade etwas ratlos, dachte solche Probleme gäbs nur bei ATI 

Edit: Ich glaube das Problem ist behoben... habe mal "Do not lock cores to specific cpu" angekreuzt. Jetzt scheints zu klappen.


----------



## Lorin (22. März 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

omg, wenn man im direkten Vergleich mal sieht dass eine GT220 mehr PPD macht als eine Radeon 5750..... da kann der GPU3 gar nicht schnell genug kommen -.-


----------



## nfsgame (22. März 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Ja, das ist echt schade. Hoffen wir das beste .


----------



## Puet (31. März 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Fahmon hat eine neue Seite unter: Home | FahMon
Bitte auf der ersten Seite und bei Falk's Post mal ändern beim Downloadlink.

Grüße


----------



## nfsgame (1. April 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Das wird nicht mehr geändert, Fahmon wird ja auch nicht mehr weiterentwickelt, eher wird der Link auf die HFM.NET-Seite abgeändert.


----------



## thysol (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Ich habe jetzt auch den GPU2 Client installiert und den Catalyst 10.4 installiert. Wenn ich aber den GPU-Client ausfuehre erhalte ich diese Meldung:
"At present your GPU is not supported or you need a current driver." Wieso kommt die Fehlermeldung? Ich habe eine Radeon HD 5870 und den Catalyst 10.4 installiert.


----------



## T0M@0 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

schon -forcegpu ati_r600 als parameter in der Verknüpfung getestet?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



thysol schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auch den GPU2 Client installiert und den Catalyst 10.4 installiert. Wenn ich aber den GPU-Client ausfuehre erhalte ich diese Meldung:
> "At present your GPU is not supported or you need a current driver." Wieso kommt die Fehlermeldung? Ich habe eine Radeon HD 5870 und den Catalyst 10.4 installiert.


Genau die Fehlermeldung taucht (bei mir) auf, wenn beim Booten kein Bildschirm angeklemmt war! Vista x64.


----------



## Empirelord (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Die gleiche Meldung hatte ich als ich es auf den Schul-PCs versucht habe.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Bei S3 Chips kein Wunder .


----------



## Scorpioking78 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Hat es denn schon jemand geschafft, seine nVidia 4XX zum Falten zu bewegen?
Laut einiger Aussagen im F@H~,EVGA-Forum soll dies wohl möglich sein.

Man müsse die cudart.dll durch eine für CUDA 3.0 ersetzen:
http://jedi95.uuuq.com/cudart_3.zip

Und die Umgebungsvariable für CUDA auf folgenden Wert setzen:
"flag CUDA_FORCE_PTX_JIT=1"

Das Erste ist ja kein Problem, nur das Zweite bekomme ich nicht hin. Weiß jemand, wie man das macht?

Quelle:
Folding Forum • View topic - GTX470 / GTX480 support? [Coming soon]
possible way to fold on gtx 400 card is unstable atm (not giving up)


*EDIT:* das Ganze ist natürlich nur eine Krüppellösung bis zum Erscheinen des neuen GPU-Clients


----------



## nfsgame (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Vlt musst du erst eine Umgebungsvariable mit dem Namen "CUDA_FORCE_PTX_JIT" erstellen und ihr den Wert "1" geben. Oder hab ich dich jetzt missverstanden?


----------



## Scorpioking78 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Vlt musst du erst eine Umgebungsvariable mit dem Namen "CUDA_FORCE_PTX_JIT" erstellen und ihr den Wert "1" geben. Oder hab ich dich jetzt missverstanden?


 
Habe ich grad mal ausprobiert und endet auch in einem 63(99)er Abbruch, also fahcore_11 startet nicht.


----------



## nfsgame (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Hast du die neue dll im Client-Verzeichnis UND im system32/WoW32-Verzeichnis drinn?


----------



## Scorpioking78 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Hast du die neue dll im Client-Verzeichnis UND im system32/WoW32-Verzeichnis drinn?


 
Jawohl, so ist es.


----------



## Slipknot79 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Ich habe schon vor ca 1 jahr versucht das Ding zum Laufen zu bringen, heute immer noch keine Chance.

Es steht ständig nur "test Protein A", Zeit ist auf ca 9,5h, und was nun?

Habe die Punkte im ersten Post befolgt.

*1. Treiber installieren
a)Nvidia

2. Client laden
3. Client einrichten*
4. Multi-GPU Setup
5. Fahmon einrichten

4+5 habe ich noch nicht gemacht, der Client soll ja erst mal laufen ^^. MÜSSEN die Punkte 4+5 überhaupt gemacht werden damit hier irgendwelche work units aus dem Internet geladen werden?


----------



## Scorpioking78 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Ähm, wenn Du nur nVidia Karten im System hast, brauchste auch keinen ATI-Treiber installieren (außer Du hast nen ATI-Chipsatz).

Also wenn Du nen neusten nVidia Treiber installiert hast, den GPU-Client 3 eingerichtet hast, dann sollte es eigentlich losgehen, wenn Du den Client dann startest. Du brauchst eine Internetverbindung, damit der Client sich Workunits laden und wenn fertig senden kann.


----------



## Slipknot79 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Huch, ATI Treiber ist natürlich nicht installiert  Werde ich gleich ausbessern.

Internetverbindung ist ständig da. Firewall hat nix gesperrt. Habe es erst mal mit GPU 2 probiert. GPU3 überfordert mich, ist ja nur Commando-Zeilen-Modus (Habe nur diesen Link gefunden: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1848205-post9.html), null Ahnung was ich da alles eingeben muss, noch nicht damit beschäftigt.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



Slipknot79 schrieb:


> Huch, ATI Treiber ist natürlich nicht installiert  Werde ich gleich ausbessern.
> 
> Internetverbindung ist ständig da. Firewall hat nix gesperrt. Habe es erst mal mit GPU 2 probiert. GPU3 überfordert mich, ist ja nur Commando-Zeilen-Modus (Habe nur diesen Link gefunden: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1848205-post9.html), null Ahnung was ich da alles eingeben muss, noch nicht damit beschäftigt.


 

Der Kommandozeilenclient liefert bessere Leistung.
Den kopierste einfach in ein Verzeichnis (im entpackten Zustand).
Dann führste die Client .exe mit Adminrechten aus.
Dort gibste Namen/Teamnummer ein und änderst weitere Optionen nach Wunsch.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Lesen hilft, der ist doch selbsterklärend und ehrlichgesagt idiotensicherer als die Tray-Variante .


----------



## Slipknot79 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Gaynow das habe ich getan:

-geht unten links neben der Windowsuhr auf das bunte Molekühlsymbol mit rechtsklick,
dann müsst ihr auf Configure...
-da seht ihr als erstes User name:***** und Team number: 70335
-oben klickt ihr auf Advanced und klickt auf slightly higher wie im Bild und setzt die cpu(gpu) useage auf 100%
-so nun noch ok drücken und es geht los..
Anmerkung:Slightly higher ist besonders für Nutzer von SMP aber auch anderer Clients nützlich da die GPU eine höhere Kernpriorität zugewiesen bekommt!


Treiber ist übrigens 275.15 beta, vielleicht liegts daran? Oder ist mit Username mal wieder der Windows-Username gemeint?


----------



## Scorpioking78 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



Slipknot79 schrieb:


> Gaynow das habe ich getan:
> 
> -geht unten links neben der Windowsuhr auf das bunte Molekühlsymbol mit rechtsklick,
> dann müsst ihr auf Configure...
> ...


 
Ist soweit richtig. Schau mal, welche Deiner GraKas PhysX ausführen soll?
Die gibste als Startparameter dem Client mit.


----------



## Slipknot79 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Naja, wenn "test protein A" da steht, dann ist die erste Graka (die im oberen PCIe Slot, wo auch der TFT dran hängt) mit ca 18-23% ausgelastet, Graka ist aber trotzdem im 2D-Takt. Sobald ich den Client beende, sind es eben 0%.
Für mich bedeutet das, das die GPU belastet ist wenn "test protein A"
Was hat das damit zu tun, dass das Programm keine work units runterladen kann? Oo

Ich werde trotzdem deinen Tipp nachgehen, sobald ich herausgefunden habe, wie ich überhaupt Startparameter (und welche? und wo?) angeben kann.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Der Proteinviewer belastet die GraKa mit der Darstellung, schon mal daran gedacht?


----------



## nfsgame (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Zuersteinmal beendest du gefälligst den Viewer . Das ist der Grund warum die Graka so mistig ausgelastet ist. Zum Überwachen der ganzen Sache nutzt du HFM.NET (Suchfunktion zum HowTo nutzen). Dann setzt die als zusätzliche Parameter "-gpu 0" beim Client für die erste Karte und "-gpu 1" beim Equivalent für Exemplar Nr.2.


----------



## Slipknot79 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Weiß ich ned, sobald ich den Viewer öffne gehts los bei 0% und steigend, ich interpretierte das mit "test-protein"-Last  Immerhin steht da auch "running now", wenn auch unter "Team".. Obowhl ich die richtige Nummer vom PCGH-Team eingegeben habe.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Kannst du lesen?

*Viewer zulassen. Der kostet Leistung! Und besonders stabil/zuverlässig ist er auch nicht.
*


----------



## Slipknot79 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Yo, löst das Problem trotzdem ned 

Aktuell sind beide GPUs auf 0% wenn der Viewer aus ist. Client ladet schlicht keine work units aus dem Internet.

Zeile der Verknüpfung sieht nun so aus: 
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@home\Folding@home-gpu\Folding@home.exe" -gpu 1
da Physix auf die 2te GPU gelegt wurde per Treiber.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Kannste mal Dein Log_File posten?


----------



## Slipknot79 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Yo, das geht:


```
--- Opening Log file [May 25 15:21:03 UTC] 


# Windows GPU Systray Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.30r2

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@home\Folding@home-gpu
Arguments: -gpu 1 

[15:21:03] Gpu type=2 species=30.
[15:21:42] - Ask before connecting: No
[15:21:42] - User name: Slipknot79 (Team 70335)
[15:21:42] - User ID not found locally
[15:21:42] + Requesting User ID from server
[15:21:42] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[15:21:42] + Could not connect to Primary Assignment Server for ID
[15:21:42] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[15:21:42] + Could not connect to Secondary Assignment Server for ID
[15:21:42] 
+ Could not get ID from server. Retrying...
[15:21:47] Gpu type=2 species=30.
[15:21:58] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[15:21:58] + Could not connect to Primary Assignment Server for ID
[15:21:58] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[15:21:58] + Could not connect to Secondary Assignment Server for ID
[15:21:58] 
+ Could not get ID from server. Retrying...
[15:22:14] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[15:22:14] + Could not connect to Primary Assignment Server for ID
[15:22:14] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[15:22:14] + Could not connect to Secondary Assignment Server for ID
[15:22:14] 
+ Could not get ID from server. Retrying...
[15:22:42] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[15:22:42] + Could not connect to Primary Assignment Server for ID
[15:22:42] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[15:22:42] + Could not connect to Secondary Assignment Server for ID
[15:22:42] 
+ Could not get ID from server. Retrying...
[15:23:32] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[15:23:32] + Could not connect to Primary Assignment Server for ID
[15:23:32] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[15:23:32] + Could not connect to Secondary Assignment Server for ID
[15:23:32] 
+ Could not get ID from server. Retrying...
[15:24:53] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[15:24:53] + Could not connect to Primary Assignment Server for ID
[15:24:53] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[15:24:53] + Could not connect to Secondary Assignment Server for ID
[15:24:53] 
+ Could not get ID from server. Retrying...
[15:27:40] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[15:27:40] + Could not connect to Primary Assignment Server for ID
[15:27:40] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[15:27:40] + Could not connect to Secondary Assignment Server for ID
[15:27:40] 
+ Could not get ID from server. Retrying...
```


----------



## Scorpioking78 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Wie man sieht scheint Deine Firewall das Programm zu sperren, darum bekommste auch keine WUs zu Rechnen.

*EDIT:* Wenns geht noch die Clientconfig posten, um zu schauen, ob Du unabsichtlich ne Flag gesetzt hast.


----------



## Slipknot79 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Ich bin weder gefragt worden von der Firewall (wird man ja normalerweise, sobald ein Programm erstmalig versucht aufs Internet zuzugreifen) noch habe ich etwas manuell gesperrt.

Manuell nen Zugriff zulassen auf die folding-EXE bringt auch nix. Logfile meldet selbiges.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Manchmal fragt Windows auch nicht.

*EDIT:* die Clientconfig sollte etwa so aussehen:



> [settings]
> username=Scorpioking78
> team=70335
> passkey=
> ...


----------



## Slipknot79 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Ich wurde bisher entweder gefragt (zB hl2.exe oder der SMP-Client) oder es wurde automatisch Zugriff zugelassen (zB Skype).
Aber wie gesagt, selbst wenn ich manuell Zugriff zulasse, tut sich nix.

Ok, dann gibts wohl ein paar Krebstote mehr wenn die das ned hinbiegen. ^^


----------



## Slipknot79 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Hm meine config sieht erst mal so aus (im Texteditor steht alles in einer Wurst, keine Absätze und nix ist untereinander, aber sobald ich copypasta mache, sieht es hier im Forum schön aufgelistet aus wie unten eben):

[settings]
username=Slipknot79
team=70335
passkey=
asknet=no
machineid=2
bigpackets=big
extra_parms=

[http]
active=no
host=localhost
port=8080
usereg=no
proxy_name=
proxy_passwd=

[core]
priority=96
cpuusage=100
disableassembly=no
nocpulock=0
checkpoint=3

[power]
battery=no


----------



## Scorpioking78 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Deine Config ist okay. Áber wie gesagt, das Log weißt aus, dass der Client nicht zum F@H Server durchkommt.



> [15:22:42] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
> [15:22:42] + Could not connect to Primary Assignment Server for ID


 
*EDIT:* Du kannst Testweise mal für nen Moment die FW deaktivieren, dann den Client neu starten und schauen, was sich zeigt.

*BTW:* Welches OS nutzt Du? Ist der Client mit Adminrechten ausgeführt?


----------



## Slipknot79 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Ok, Firewall deaktiveren hat nix gebracht.

Auch der SMP Client haut genau die selben Fehlermeldungen raus.

# Windows SMP Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.29

Folding@home - Main

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\smp
Executable: C:\smp\Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe
Arguments: -smp -local -advmethods -forceasm

[15:54:16] - Ask before connecting: No
[15:54:16] - User ID not found locally
[15:54:16] + Requesting User ID from server
[15:54:16] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[15:54:16] + Could not connect to Primary Assignment Server for ID
[15:54:16] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[15:54:16] + Could not connect to Secondary Assignment Server for ID
[15:54:16]
+ Could not get ID from server. Retrying...
[15:54:31] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[15:54:31] + Could not connect to Primary Assignment Server for ID
[15:54:31] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[15:54:31] + Could not connect to Secondary Assignment Server for ID
[15:54:31]
+ Could not get ID from server. Retrying...
[15:54:56] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[15:54:56] + Could not connect to Primary Assignment Server for ID
[15:54:56] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[15:55:02] + Could not connect to Secondary Assignment Server for ID
[15:55:02]
+ Could not get ID from server. Retrying...



OS ist Windows 7 64bit, und ja mit Adminrechten.


*€dit:* Kennst du zufällig die IPs der Server? Damit ich sie mal anpingen oder tracert machen kann.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Ist bei Deinem Router der Port 8080 geöffnet?
IPs muss ich mal schauen.

*EDIT:* 171.64.122.76:8080 ist einer der WorkResultserver iom


----------



## Slipknot79 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Ok, also Router ist korrekt eingestellt (auch die Firewall runtergefahren), mit/ohne Portweiterleitung, ändert alles nix am Problem.

Adresse ist konkret in meinem Fall: 

Folding@home.exe:4924    TCP    flip-pc:53954    vsp10v-vz01.stanford.edu:8080    SYN_SENT    

Mit tcpview ausgelesen.

tracert zu meiner IP liefert:


```
C:\Users\Flip>tracert vsp10v-vz01.stanford.edu

Routenverfolgung zu vsp10v-vz01.stanford.edu [171.67.108.201] über maximal 30 Ab
schnitte:

  1     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  Linksys [192.168.1.1]
  2     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.0.0.138
  3     9 ms    10 ms     9 ms  62.47.95.239
  4     9 ms     8 ms     8 ms  172.19.63.77
  5    24 ms    10 ms     9 ms  195.3.118.165
  6    22 ms    22 ms    78 ms  IIX12-AUX11.highway.telekom.at [195.3.70.206]
  7    29 ms    22 ms    30 ms  if-10-0.icore1.F2C-Frankfurt.as6453.net [195.219
.148.65]
  8    22 ms    31 ms    35 ms  Vlan1656.icore1.FR1-Frankfurt.as6453.net [195.21
9.180.105]
  9   121 ms   113 ms   119 ms  Vlan79.icore1.NTO-NewYork.as6453.net [195.219.18
0.50]
 10   112 ms   112 ms   112 ms  te1-6.ccr02.jfk05.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.12.
93]
 11   112 ms   112 ms   112 ms  te0-1-0-4.ccr22.jfk02.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54
.31.14]
 12   154 ms   156 ms   158 ms  te0-1-0-3.ccr22.ord01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54
.29.165]
 13   158 ms   157 ms   157 ms  te0-3-0-3.ccr22.mci01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54
.6.214]
 14   187 ms   188 ms   186 ms  te7-4.ccr02.sfo01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.5.1
98]
 15   188 ms   187 ms   190 ms  te4-4.mpd01.sjc04.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.7.1
74]
 16   187 ms   187 ms   188 ms  Stanford_University2.demarc.cogentco.com [66.250
.7.138]
 17   188 ms   188 ms   187 ms  boundarya-rtr.Stanford.EDU [68.65.168.33]
 18     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 19     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 20   188 ms   188 ms   187 ms  vsp10v.Stanford.EDU [171.67.108.18]
 21   188 ms   188 ms   187 ms  vsp10v-vz01.Stanford.EDU [171.67.108.201]

Ablaufverfolgung beendet.
```
Vielleicht hats da was, kenn mich nicht so gut aus, zumal ich schon andere Adressen erreicht habe trotz "Zeitüberscheitung der Anforderung".


----------



## Scorpioking78 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Also in Deinem Fall würde ich noch mal die Clients deinstallieren (erstmal den GPU). Dann den aktuellen laden (GPU3 für Win VST/7), den entpacken in C:\F@H\ z.B.; Verknüpfung anlegen mit -forceasm -gpu 0 als Paramter; Adminrechte vergeben; starten, wie vorher configuríeren.


----------



## Slipknot79 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Ok, thx für deine Hilfe.

Auch wenn GPU3 selbe Fehlermeldungen rauswirft. Denke, da ist einfach nix zu machen.


```
Note: Please read the license agreement (Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe -license). F
urther
use of this software requires that you have read and accepted this agreement.

[16:22:39] Gpu type=2 species=30.


--- Opening Log file [May 25 16:22:39 UTC]


# Windows GPU Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.30r1

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\Users\Flip\Desktop\Folding@home-Win32-GPU_Vista-631(2)
Executable: C:\Users\Flip\Desktop\Folding@home-Win32-GPU_Vista-631(2)\Folding@ho
me-Win32-GPU.exe
Arguments: -forceasm -gpu 0

[16:22:39] - Ask before connecting: No
[16:22:39] - User name: Anonymous (Team 0)
[16:22:39] - User ID not found locally
[16:22:39] + Requesting User ID from server
[16:22:39] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[16:22:39] + Could not connect to Primary Assignment Server for ID
[16:22:39] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[16:22:39] + Could not connect to Secondary Assignment Server for ID
[16:22:39]
+ Could not get ID from server. Retrying...
[16:22:49] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[16:22:49] + Could not connect to Primary Assignment Server for ID
[16:22:50] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[16:22:50] + Could not connect to Secondary Assignment Server for ID
[16:22:50]
+ Could not get ID from server. Retrying...
[16:23:01] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[16:23:01] + Could not connect to Primary Assignment Server for ID
[16:23:01] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[16:23:01] + Could not connect to Secondary Assignment Server for ID
[16:23:01]
+ Could not get ID from server. Retrying...
[16:23:36] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[16:23:36] + Could not connect to Primary Assignment Server for ID
[16:23:36] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[16:23:36] + Could not connect to Secondary Assignment Server for ID
[16:23:36]
+ Could not get ID from server. Retrying...
```


----------



## Scorpioking78 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Es muß ja nen Grund geben, wieso ausgerechnet Dein PC nicht mit F@H kommunizieren kann. Die Client-Software funzt ja bei allen (inkl mir) ohne Probleme.


----------



## Slipknot79 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Naja, das komische ist, ich habe noch NIE die Software zum Laufen gebracht. Damals habe ich es unter Vista probiert, aber schnell aufgegeben. Ich vermute, dass es damals auch Connectionprobleme waren, zumindest zeigten sich heute die selben Symptome (0% auf GPU, ständig "test protein A", Team: running now, keine work units runtergeladen) wie damals. 
Nun wars der erste Versuch unter Windows 7.


----------



## T0M@0 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

hast du nen Proxy? bzw noch irgendeine andere Firewall?


----------



## Slipknot79 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Nein, sonst nix mehr


----------



## iRaptor (17. September 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Hey
Ich habe mir den GPU Client heruntergeladen und bekomme den Fehler "This beta expired on May 2, 2009".
Was soll ich tun? 
Lg


----------



## Bumblebee (17. September 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



iRaptor schrieb:


> Hey
> Ich habe mir den GPU Client heruntergeladen und bekomme den Fehler "This beta expired on May 2, 2009".
> Was soll ich tun?
> Lg


 
Doofe Antwort von mir - den richtige Clienten runterladen
Etwas weniger doof - der Link dazu: 

(für XP/2003: http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/Folding@home-Win32-GPU_XP-623.zip )

für Vista/WIN 7: http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/Folding@home-Win32-GPU_Vista-623.zip

Happy folding...


----------



## Fate T.H (17. September 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

@Slipknot79

Versuche mal per Browser diese Webseiten zu öffnen :

Primary Assignment Server -> http://assign.stanford.edu:8080
Secondary Assignment Server http://assign.stanford.edu/
Secondary Assignment Server http://assign2.stanford.edu/

Solltest du beim Primary und wenigstens einem vom Secondary ein OK im Browser stehen haben liegt es schonmal
nicht an deiner Internetverbindung und auch nicht an Stanford. Dann wird fah geblockt
von irgendeiner Software bei dir z.B. von deiner Router-/Windows Firewall oder auch Spywareprogramm (z.B. Win Defender , NOD32).

Also mal vorübergehend alles deaktivieren und testen , nach und nach die
einzelnen deaktivierten Programme wieder aktivieren. Um zu schauen ob es nicht doch am
Router liegt, kann man das schön testen wenn man den genutzten PC in eine DMZ stellt (einzustellen in der Router Konfiguration).


----------



## Slipknot79 (17. September 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Es melden alle 3 Server "ok".
Router auf DMZ, Windows Firewall abgedreht, Defender abgedreht, immer noch keine connection. Echt kA woran das liegen kann, alle anderen Onlinespiele, Internetseiten etc, funzt alles einwandfrei.


----------



## RC Shad0w (26. September 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

mit welchem treiber für nvidia faltet ihr im moment? hab ne 9800 GTX+ und den 259.09 drauf und erreich damit so an die 6000 ppd.
sollte ich vielleicht nen anderen treiber nehmen?
und wie schaut es mit nem chipsatztreiber für die cpu aus? Q6600. gibt es da auch so grobe unterschiede wie bei den graka treibern?


----------



## Timmy99 (26. September 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

*GPU: *GTS250 (55nm) @750MHz GPU clock[im grunde eine 9800GTX+ ]*
Treiber: *260.63 (Beta!)
*Client: *GPU3*
PPD: *~6200

Für die "nicht Fermi (GTS450, GTX460, GTX470, GTX480 etc.)" wird der GPU2 Client empfohlen, um Leistungseinbusen zu unterbinden. Ich komme mit dem GPU3 Client gut klar.

Dein Nvidia Treiber ist in Ordnung. Ich empfehle dir nicht, neue Beta Treiber auszuprobieren. Lieber warten, und immer die finalen Treiber benutzen.

Bei den Chipsatztreibern habe ich keine Unterschiede festgestellt. Die CPU faltet bei mir recht stabil. Egal mit welchen Treibern. die Windowstreiber reichen da meist aus. Es schadet aber nicht, die Mainboard-Treiber zu benutzten. z.B bei MSI, die auf der mitgelieferten CD, oder die aktuellen von der Herstellerseite nachinstallieren.


----------



## RC Shad0w (26. September 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

ok. ich hab glaube ich den neuesten chipsatztreiber drauf. ist auf jedenfall neuer als der treiber den es bei asus auf der seite gibt 
ich hab nur gerade gesehen, dass der nvidia treiber den ich nutze auch ein beta treiber ist. ich versuch einfach mal den neuesten beta treiber un wenn der schlechter ist nehm ich mal den wqhl treiber

edit:
zum 260 beta treiber hat sich garnichts geändert...
aber ich hab meinen tackt von der gpu mal wieder angehoben und siehe da, schon komm ich über 6000ppd. im moment genau 6037,7ppd und die werte sind furmark stabil  das macht einen unterschied von 3 sekunden pro % und halt 200+ ppd


----------



## Bumblebee (26. September 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



RC Shad0w schrieb:


> mit welchem Treiber für nvidia faltet ihr im Moment?


 
Ich benutze den 258.96 WHQL - völlig unabhängig von Karte und Betriebssystem

Und eben bei allen Non-FERMI dem GPU2


----------



## RC Shad0w (26. September 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

ok. im moment hab ich wie gesagt den 260,irgendwas drauf, also den neuesten und die 9800 gtx+ leicht übertacktet, so wie sie in meinem sysprofiel steht und hab gerade 6354PPD. find ich irgendwie klasse  und theoretisch müsste ich sogar noch höher mit dem tackt gehen können, da meine graka nur auf 61 grad läuft und z.b. 69 grad kein problem für sie ist


----------



## LuXTuX (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

@RC Shad0w
Haaaa, hab dich eingefaltet.... ähmmm *geholt


----------



## Timmy99 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

*Mit großen Schritten einholt*
Wenn ich doch nur nen "nur falten" PC hätte... Hab meinen falter hier noch nie 1-2 Tage ausschliesslich falten lassen können. Hier mal Videos gerendert, da mal Games gezockt... is aber Off-Topic merk ich grad...

b2t:
*3 min. überlegt, starrend auf die Smilys*
Profitiert eigentlich auch Nvidia von der OpenCL geschichte, oder falten die grünen mit CUDA weiter?


----------



## LuXTuX (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

hier ist nix off topic 

hmm, CUDA oder OpenCL. Das werden wenn dann die Entwickler entscheiden


----------



## Empirelord (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Cuda scheint schneller zu sein als Open cl, die Frage ist allerdings, ob Stanford sich die Mühe macht, 2 Clienten parallel zu entwickeln.


----------



## Mettsemmel (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Sollten sie, alles andere wären verschenkte Ressourcen. Und die können sie sich eigentlich nicht leisten. Jeden Dollar, den die in ihre Entwicklung stecken, kriegen sie bestimmt 1000-fach wieder zurück durch die Falter...


----------



## LuXTuX (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

mein reden, aber mir glaubt ja keiner 
irgendwie passiert bei stanford ber auch nix mehr, ruhen sich aus 

wie lange warten die ATI user auf ihren clienten? gefühlte 10 jahre?
die gpu clienten für linux fehlen auch noch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Irgendwie komm ich nicht weiter, ich bringe einfach nicht meine 2 Gainward GTX 460 GLH zum falten. Irgendwie scheitere ich am Einrichten der zweiten Karte. 



Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen? 



Am besten erklärt ihr mir von Anfang an alles was ich brauche und was ich machen muss damit es geht.



Win 7 64bit

SMP-Client

GPU3-Client



SLI ist fürs falten deaktiviert und SLI-Brücke hab ich noch keine.


----------



## mattinator (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Ich beschränke mich mal auf die zwei GPU3-Clients, CPU-SMP2 sollte ja kein Problem sein. Auf die normalen Schritte für einen Client gehe ich nicht noch mal im Detail ein, da sie ja schon sehr gut beschrieben wurden.


Client herunterladen (http://www.stanford.edu/~friedrim/.Folding@home-Win32-GPU_Vista-631.zip) und entpacken, z.B. nach C:\Folding\gpu\3 (nehme mal hier meine Ordner-Struktur, dann passen die Screenshots besser)
für jeden Client ein Verzeichis anlegen, bei mir z.B.:
C:\Folding\gpu\3\01
C:\Folding\gpu\3\11
 
für jeden Client eine Verknüpfung anlegen, der in den Screenshots nicht vollständig sichtbare Pfad des Client-Programms ist hier C:\Folding\gpu\3\Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe
jeden Client konfigurieren, eigene eindeutige ID nicht vergessen (z.B. die Verküpfung temp. um die Option -configonly erweitern)
Für's Folding mit 2 x GPU3- und CPU-SMP2-Client empfiehlt sich noch der Einsatz von SetPriority, s.a. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/119759-f-h-allgemeine-tipps.html.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

@mattinator

Danke, läuft jetzt wunderbar. 

Hab noch eine Frage bezüglich SetPriority: So wie ich das sehe hat das Programm den gleichen Einfluss wie wen ich von Hand im Taskmanager die Taskprorität ändere, ist das so richtig?

Reichts nicht wen ich im Client von Low auf Lidle umstelle?


----------



## mattinator (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab noch eine Frage bezüglich SetPriority: So wie ich das sehe hat das Programm den gleichen Einfluss wie wen ich von Hand im Taskmanager die Taskprorität ändere, ist das so richtig?
> 
> Reichts nicht wen ich im Client von Low auf Lidle umstelle?



SetPriority stellt bei jedem Start der konfigurierten Cores die Priorität automatisch hoch. Die beste Balance zwischen den Clients erhält man mit den momentanen Clients und Cores bei Priority High. Zumindest ergibt das bei mir in Summe die höchsten PPD. Diese Priorität lässt sich mit der Client-Priorität nicht konfigurieren (geht nur low und idle).


----------



## kress (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Hallo Jungs und Mädels.

Wollte meine 5850 auch mal wieder zum Falten bewegen.

Da muss ich doch den High Performance Client für ATI's runterladen oder?
Verwende den neusten Treiber, 10.12
Wenn ich es starten möchte, wird mir gesagt, dass der Treiber nicht unterstützt wird. Auf einen älternen Treiber will ich aber nicht gehen.

Was tun?


----------



## acer86 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Hi

es gibt leider kein richtigen Ati Client der Ordentlich Funktionieren würde.

Momentan ist es nicht gerade Günstig mit einer Ati Karte zu Falten

deine HD5850 macht dan vielleicht 4000PPD bei 230Watt Stromverbrauch das ist zu empfehlen. 

Im Client fehlt momentan die Open CL Unterstützung deshalb bringen die Ati´s nur sehr wenig Punkte. 

wen du aber ein schnellen CPU hast würde ich dir raten Falte lieber damit.


----------



## kress (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Ja, da hatte ich was gehört, dass die Ati's nicht sehr effizient sind. 
Sehr schade, der Client ist doch schon sehr lange in Arbeit oder?

Als Cpu hab ich nen Phenom II x4 955.^^
Wieviel PPD's bringt der denn?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

So Linux läuft nun perfekt. Das Laggen lag am Kernel.
Fahmon spinnt allerdings irgendwie noch... hängt beim Laden der Projektdaten. Sicher irgendwas an curl kaputt.


----------



## acer86 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



kress schrieb:


> Ja, da hatte ich was gehört, dass die Ati's nicht sehr effizient sind.
> Sehr schade, der Client ist doch schon sehr lange in Arbeit oder?
> 
> Als Cpu hab ich nen Phenom II x4 955.^^
> Wieviel PPD's bringt der denn?



Ja der wird leider schon ssseehhrrr lange entwickelt der ATI client, ob das noch was wird

Mit den CPU kannst du auf jeden fall gut mit Falten.
von der leistung her müsste er etwas schneller als mein Q6600@3,1 sein, ich würde schätzen so um die 5500-6500PPD bei einer 6070 WU (2600Credit´s)


----------



## kress (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Weiß man ob der ATI Client bal kommen wird?


----------



## acer86 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



kress schrieb:


> Weiß man ob der ATI Client bal kommen wird?



Nein Leider nicht

Ob und wan er kommt kan man nicht sagen und selbst wen er kommt heist das immer noch nicht ob er besser Funktioniert wie der jetzige.


----------



## nfsgame (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Geplant war "Soon in 2010" .


----------



## kress (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Ach Dreck. 

Weil wenn die Ferien rum sind, wird wieder nicht viel gespielt, heißt da kann ich meine Leistung wieder f@h widmen, hab ja schon ne lange Zeit nichmehr gefaltet.


----------



## acer86 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



kress schrieb:


> Ach Dreck.
> 
> Weil wenn die Ferien rum sind, wird wieder nicht viel gespielt, heißt da kann ich meine Leistung wieder f@h widmen, hab ja schon ne lange Zeit nichmehr gefaltet.




Hi

kannst ja mit dein Cpu mitfalten, oder haste du vieleicht noch eine Nvidia karte rumliegen?

Ansonsten kan ich dir nur sehr Empfehlen eine GTS450 die hat das beste PPD/Watt Verhältnis.


----------



## kress (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Nope, keine Nvidia mehr im Haus und extra zum Falten wollt ich eigentlich keine Kaufen.
Weihnachten hat aber Geld ins Haus gebracht, vielleicht überlege ich nen Umstieg auf ne gtx570 aber erst wenn gute Kühleralternativen da sind.
Außerdem muss ich noch sehn, ob ich meine 5850 noch für gutes Geld loswerde. Hab für die damals 280€ geblecht. ._. 
Jetz werd ich sie vielleicht noch für 150€ los (Twin Frozr II)


----------



## acer86 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



kress schrieb:


> Nope, keine Nvidia mehr im Haus und extra zum Falten wollt ich eigentlich keine Kaufen.
> Weihnachten hat aber Geld ins Haus gebracht, vielleicht überlege ich nen Umstieg auf ne gtx570 aber erst wenn gute Kühleralternativen da sind.
> Außerdem muss ich noch sehn, ob ich meine 5850 noch für gutes Geld loswerde. Hab für die damals 280€ geblecht. ._.
> Jetz werd ich sie vielleicht noch für 150€ los (Twin Frozr II)



Das hört sich doch schon mal gut an, so eine GTX570 macht mit etwas OC 16500PPD!!!


----------



## Rauh_Thomas (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Hallo liebe Faltgemeinde,  ich bin auch schon länger im Team, hab mich aber noch nie so richtig mit dem Thema effizient falten beschäftigt.
Bis vor kurzem habe ich so vor mich hin gefaltet wenn der PC so lief.
Ich möchte jetzt aber schon sinnvoller einsteigen.
Ich habe mir FahMon geholt, und der bestätigt mir nur 2000-3000ppd
mit ner HD4870 und einem Client für einen Kern meines Q9550.
Ich habe hier gelesen, dass da vermutlich mehr Punkte rauskommen sollten.
Ich hab mich jetzt auch für die Bonuspunkte angemeldet. (Wie kann ich die eigentlich sehen?)

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Antwort.



acer86 schrieb:


> Ja der wird leider schon ssseehhrrr lange entwickelt der ATI client, ob das noch was wird
> 
> Mit den CPU kannst du auf jeden fall gut mit Falten.
> von der leistung her müsste er etwas schneller als mein Q6600@3,1 sein, ich würde schätzen so um die 5500-6500PPD bei einer 6070 WU (2600Credit´s)


----------



## T0M@0 (5. Januar 2011)

Hi, herzlich wilkommen 

Ich empfehle dir für die cpu den smp2 client zu installieren. Dann bekommst du bonus ab der 10ten wu.
Dafür gibt es hier auch ein how to.

Die ati würde ich dann nicht mehr falten lassen. Bringt mit der cpu wohl mehr ppd und spart strom.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

@Rauh_Thomas: Hallo.

Die fehlende Unterstützung der ATI's hast du ja schon bemerkt.

Dein Q9550 kannst du zu 100% mit dem SMP-Client auslasten, hier der Link: http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/FAH6.30-win32-SMP.zip

Ein guter Thread zur Einrichtung des SMP-Clienten wäre der hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...70335/19648-howto-smp2-client-einrichten.html

Die passenden SMP-Flag für dich wären: -smp 4 -local -advmethods


Die Clienten kannst du am besten mit HFM.NET oder Fahmon überwachen.
Hier wäre der Thread und Douwnload zu HFM.NET: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...70335/19648-howto-smp2-client-einrichten.html
Einen Thread zu Fahmon hab ich auf die Schnelle nicht endeckt.

Bei HFM.NET/Fahmon siehst du auch wieviele Punkte du bekommen hast oder du benutzt die Statistik-Seite unseres Teams: PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Bei Fragen einfach melden.


----------



## Rauh_Thomas (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

 Hey die Anleitungen sind echt super, ich hab momentan mal aus probiert, den CPU SMP Client mit -smp 3 , damit ich mal noch einen Kern für die GPU hab (Ich weiß ppkWh ist dann bestimmt schlechter als nur CPU falten) Ich muss mal schauen, was ich denn jetzt Stromtechnisch brauche, und was wenn nur die CPU faltet, weil die GPU ja auch einen recht hohen idle Verbrauch hat. ICh werd meine Erfahrung dann posten.
HFM.NET hab ich mir auch besorgt, da ja der Fahmon total falsche Werte bei den Punkten und Rechenzeiten für den CPU SMP Client angibt.
Momentan werden mir so 6700ppd berechnet, ich denke das ist schon mal ein akzeptabler Wert.
Danke auch für die schnellen Antworten!!!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Also ich würde alle 4 Kerne falten lassen. 

In meinem Hauptrechner steckt ein 1090t mit 6 Kernen und da falten auch alle 6 obwohl ich auch noch 2 GTX460 im gleichen Rechner am falten habe.

Die Flags die du gesetzt hast, kannst du auch noch nachträglich ändern, ohne den ganzen Clienten neu einrichten zu müssen > Falls es wirklich nötig sein sollte kannst den Clienten auch noch später wieder auf 3 Kerne zurücksetzten.

Wie der neue ATI-Client von der Belastung her sein wird kann momentan niemand sagen, aber wie gesagt, ich würde jetzt alle 4 Kerne falten lassen und falls dann Änderungen nötig werden, sie dann machen. 

Der Client läuft ja eh auf niedriger Priorität, sprich beim Arbeiten merkst du es kaum das der läuft. Bei Spielen musst du es ausprobieren was besser ist > bei älteren lass ich in laufen, bei neueren schalte ich in aus.


----------



## Rauh_Thomas (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Ich hab mich jetzt mal n bisschen mit der Sache befasst und n paar Möglichkeiten ausprobiert. Wie bekomme ich pro Watt am meisten Punkte. Strom kostet ja bekanntlich auch Geld, in Zukunft wohl immer mehr ( Also wie du schon prophezeit hast, fahre ich mit der Einstellung GPU im idle und 4Kerne für den SMP Client am besten. (Laut Berechnungen komme ich dann auf ca.35 Punkte/Watt)


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Ja, lass alle Kerne falten und die GPU (leider) gar nicht (die Software für AMD kommt, versprochen, ich möchte mich nur nicht auf eine Jahrzahl festlegen  )
Die GPU kann man zwar auf "ich brauche nicht viel CPU-Leistung" trimmen aber ich würde es sein lassen
Dein Rechner wird dann weniger heiss/verbraucht weniger Strom etc.


----------



## Rauh_Thomas (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Ich bin mir schon am Überlegen ne neue Graka zu besorgen so ne gtx470 oder so. Der Vorteil wäre dann nicht nur mehr Power in den neuen Spielen sondern dann auch noch sinnvolle Faltarbeit möglich. Irgendwie schade die HD4870 im idle laufen zu lassen, da braucht sie auch n Haufen Strom im Vergleich und bringt nichts. Naja man kann halt (noch) nicht alles haben


----------



## sp01 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Jo 4870 war/ist ein Stromfresser. Da bist mit ner GTX 470 schon besser beraten - wobei eine GTX460 hat fast die selbe Leistung bei neuerem Chipsatz(GF104)(GF100=470). Oder greif gleich zur GTX570(GF110?).


----------



## acer86 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



Rauh_Thomas schrieb:


> Ich bin mir schon am Überlegen ne neue Graka zu besorgen so ne gtx470 oder so. Der Vorteil wäre dann nicht nur mehr Power in den neuen Spielen sondern dann auch noch sinnvolle Faltarbeit möglich. Irgendwie schade die HD4870 im idle laufen zu lassen, da braucht sie auch n Haufen Strom im Vergleich und bringt nichts. Naja man kann halt (noch) nicht alles haben



die 470 hat ein PPD/Watt verhältnis von 64PPD/Watt (mit OC gerechnet aber ohne Spannung anzuheben)

die 570 hat ein verhältnis von 70PPD/Watt (mit OC gerechnet aber ohne Spannung anzuheben)

die GTX 460 hat ein verhältnis von 67,5PPD/Watt (mit OC gerechnet aber ohne Spannung anzuheben)

die GTS 450 hat das beste PPD/Watt Verhältnis von 86,3PPD/Watt (gerechnet mit einer Gainward GLH)


----------



## Rauh_Thomas (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Also meiner Ansicht nach, macht dann die GTX460 das Rennen für mich, gute Spieleleistung gepaart mit einem ordentlichem PPD/Watt Verhältnis! Die GTX570 ist mir dann doch noch zu teuer.


----------



## acer86 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



Rauh_Thomas schrieb:


> Also meiner Ansicht nach, macht dann die GTX460 das Rennen für mich, gute Spieleleistung gepaart mit einem ordentlichem PPD/Watt Verhältnis! Die GTX570 ist mir dann doch noch zu teuer.



Nicht jede GTX460 hat so ein PPD/watt verhältnis, kan dir aber ein gute empfehlen  die GTX460 von Zotac nach Referenz Bauweiße also die 1GB aber auch die 2GB laufen mit standart 675Mhz lassen sich aber ohne die spannung oder das bios ändern zu müssen mit 900Mhz betreiben erst dan kommst du auf 12500PPD pro karte. ohne OC sind es gerade mal 9500PPD


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Also ich würde - damit mein Senf auch noch auf dem Brot liegt - definitiv *nicht* mehr zur GTX470 greifen; die braucht einfach zu viel Strom
Eine Nummer kleiner (aka. 460er) bist du *sehr* gut beraten (Falten *und* Gamen)
Und die 450er ist ohnehin (!!fürs Falten!!) das Non-plus-Ultra momentan


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also ich würde - damit mein Senf auch noch auf dem Brot liegt - definitiv *nicht* mehr zur GTX470 greifen; die braucht einfach zu viel Strom
> Eine Nummer kleiner (aka. 460er) bist du *sehr* gut beraten (Falten *und* Gamen)
> Und die 450er ist ohnehin (!!fürs Falten!!) das Non-plus-Ultra momentan


Meine Rede, bester Kompromiss zwischen Gamen und Falten bei gutem P/L-Verhältnis ist die GTX460er.


----------



## sp01 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also ich würde - damit mein Senf auch noch auf dem Brot liegt - definitiv *nicht* mehr zur GTX470 greifen; die braucht einfach zu viel Strom
> Eine Nummer kleiner (aka. 460er) bist du *sehr* gut beraten (Falten *und* Gamen)
> Und die 450er ist ohnehin (!!fürs Falten!!) das Non-plus-Ultra momentan


 genau, 460 ist derzeit dort ungeschlagen.


----------



## Rauh_Thomas (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Na bei so viel Zustimmung habe ich ja nur eine Wahl!!!
Hab grad noch ne WU fertig gerechnet mit SMP, und hab aber nur 481 Punkte dafür bekommen HFM hat mir allerdings einen Credit von ca. 2700 Punkten bescheinigt. Verwechsle ich da was, oder fehlen mir noch die Bonuspunkte, weil ich (glaube ich) noch keine 10 WU's mit Passkey geliefert habe. Mir ist noch was aufgefallen, ich bekommen einen Hinweis beim Starten des Clients: "Der Befehl "mpiexec" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder konnte nicht gefunden werden." Falls ihr dazu Meinungen posten könntet wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## T0M@0 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

also das mit den Punkten liegt definitiv daran, dass du noch keine 10Wus fertig hast (mit passkey) die tools berechnen den Bonus schon mit.

Das andere sagt mir jetzt nichts. Wenn du es wie im SMP HowTo eingerichtet hast dann sollte es nicht kommen.


----------



## acer86 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



Rauh_Thomas schrieb:


> "Der Befehl "mpiexec" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder konnte nicht gefunden werden." Falls ihr dazu Meinungen posten könntet wäre ich dankbar.



Das hat nix zu sagen kommt bei mein Q6600 SMP2 client auch läuft aber auch mit den Fehler einwandfrei


----------



## Rauh_Thomas (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Alles klar, bisher läuft mein System absolut stabil, dann juckt mich die Meldung auch nicht weiter. Bin ja gespannt wenn ich mal die 10 WU's geknackt hab. Ich hoff wir werden mal wieder ein paar neue Falter gewinnen können. Hab mal ein paar Mitglieder so im Bereich 300 unseres Mitgliederrankings unter unserem Teamaccount angesehen, es haben schon mal mehr Leute gefaltet. Zwar haben wir ja ein paar Leute die eine enorme Leistung bringen, aber wenige Nachfolger, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



Rauh_Thomas schrieb:


> Zwar haben wir ja ein paar Leute die eine enorme Leistung bringen, aber wenige Nachfolger, oder sehe ich das falsch?


 
Da ist etwas Licht am Horizont - siehe hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/133851-project-white-leviathan.html


----------



## davidof2001 (7. Januar 2011)

Nur leider mit ungewissem Ende (also was die Fertigstellung angeht) aber hoffen wir mal das das Maschinchen möglichst bald an den Start geht.


----------



## user001 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Hallo, 
Gleich vorweg: Ich absoluter Neuling in Sachen folding at home.
Ich habe gestern versucht den folding at home Gpu2 client einzurichten. Leider gibt es ein Problem. Vor der Installation des Gpu2 clients habe ich den neusten Treiber für meine Grafikkarte (Ati Radeon HD 5870 Vapor-X) installiert, also catalyt version 10.12. OS ist Win7 64 bit.

Wenn ich nun den folding at home Gpu Client starte, erscheint folgende Fehlermeldung:
"At persent your GPU ist not supported or you need a current driver. You may consider runnning our standard client, which you can download at folding.stanford.edu."

BTW: Die Installation des SMP2 clients hat (soweit ich das beurteilen kann) funktioniert.


----------



## Henninges (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

@ user001 : hast du schon den "-forcegpu ati_r700" in der verknüpfung versucht ?


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Erstmal willkommen bei uns, user001
Leider bin ich auf dem Sprung - Familiensachen

Sollte dir aber nicht von meinen Freunden hier geholfen werden können werde ich gerne auch antworten
Cya soon


----------



## nfsgame (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

AMD-Karten NICHT falten lassen! Das grenzt an uneffizienter Stromvernichtung! Der Client für die Karten klaut der CPU die Leistung die sie ohne den Client in den SMP stecken könnte. Der GPU2 für AMD-Karten lässt den Verbrauch steigen und lässt die Leistung identisch !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Was für eine CPU ist drinn? Alle Kerne zu 100% ausgelastet?


----------



## T0M@0 (16. Januar 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> AMD-Karten NICHT falten lassen! Das grenzt an uneffizienter Stromvernichtung! Der Client für die Karten klaut der CPU die Leistung die sie ohne den Client in den SMP stecken könnte. Der GPU2 für AMD-Karten lässt den Verbrauch steigen und lässt die Leistung identisch !



Naja kommt drauf an was für eine cpu er hat. Angenommen ich hätte einen athlon X2 mit seiner GraKa, dann würde ich nur GPU falten


----------



## user001 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Meine Cpu ist ein Intel i7 930. Also relativ gut.
Wenn man Ati Karten nicht falten lassen soll, lohnt es sich dann überhaupt eine Lösung für das Problem zu suchen (zB diese "-forcegpu ati_r700" Sache)?

PS: Gibt es ein eigentlich Howto für dieses HFM.NET tool?


----------



## nfsgame (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Ja, nutz die Forensuche, ist das erste Ergebnis auf "HFM.NET" in der Topic.


----------



## user001 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ja, nutz die Forensuche, ist das erste Ergebnis auf "HFM.NET" in der Topic.


Danke.
Ich habe gesucht, und es jetzt auch ordentlich konfiguriert.
Ich weis auch nicht, warum ich das gestern überlesen habe


----------



## T0M@0 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

@user001: kannst ja mal beide clients (GPU&CPU) falten lassen und danach nur die CPU... Wenn mit der GPU mehr Punkte bei rum kommen und der Stromverbrauch für dich in Ordnung geht, dann kannst ja mit beiden falten, wenn nicht erstmal nur mit dem i7 (der ja auch viele Punkte abliefert *saber*)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Ich brauch mal kurz Hilfe beim Einrichten eines Laptops zum Falten:
SMP läuft, aber ich kriege die GeForce-9500 nicht zum falten > Was muss ich machen, dass die mitfaltet?

System ist Vista.


----------



## nfsgame (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Was meldet der Client denn ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Gute Frage, hab es selber nicht gesehen. Wir haben es in ein Skyp-Unterhaltung eingerichtet. Laut meinem Freund vermisst der Client eine Cuda-dll-Datei, ist aber keine von dennen die ich habe.
Muss mal  den Team-Viewer (richtig geschrieben?) installieren, dass ich sehe was Tatsache ist.

Ne ganz grundsätzliche Frage: Der GPU2-Client läuft auf allen Windows-Versionen oder muss ich einen speziellen Vista-Client holen.


----------



## Schmicki (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ne ganz grundsätzliche Frage: Der GPU2-Client läuft auf allen Windows-Versionen oder muss ich einen speziellen Vista-Client holen.



Es gibt einen GPU2-Klient für XP und einen Klient für Vista/7. Gucksdu hier:
Folding@home - DownloadWinOther


----------



## Julian Kruck (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



mattinator schrieb:


> Ich beschränke mich mal auf die zwei GPU3-Clients, CPU-SMP2 sollte ja kein Problem sein. Auf die normalen Schritte für einen Client gehe ich nicht noch mal im Detail ein, da sie ja schon sehr gut beschrieben wurden.
> 
> 
> Client herunterladen (http://www.stanford.edu/~friedrim/.Folding@home-Win32-GPU_Vista-631.zip) und entpacken, z.B. nach C:\Folding\gpu\3 (nehme mal hier meine Ordner-Struktur, dann passen die Screenshots besser)
> ...



wie funktioniert den das mit dem GPU2-Clienten?
Hab jetzt eine 9800GT und eine 8800GT, an beiden hängt ein bildschirm, 9800GT der Main.
und egal welche id ich vergebe, es wird immer auf der ersten gefaltet?
mach ich irgendwas verkehrt?


----------



## Uwe64LE (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Beim GPU2 client und den alten Karten brauchst du meines Wissens 2 Bildschirme bzw. Bildschirm+Monitor-Dummy.
Erst mit Fermi und GPU3 laufen die Karten auch ohne angeschlossene Geräte.


----------



## T0M@0 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

du musst den beiden verknüpfungen noch folgende Parameter mitgeben "-gpu 0" und bei der 2. Karte "-gpu 1"

@uwe: er hat ja gesagt, dass an jeder ein Monitor ist


----------



## Uwe64LE (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



T0M@0 schrieb:


> @uwe: er hat ja gesagt, dass an jeder ein Monitor ist


Sorry, überlesen. Ich hatte mich durch das "main" auf die falsche Fährte locken lassen.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

@ Julian

Passt nun oder brauchst noch mehr Hilfe??


----------



## Julian Kruck (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Läuft  nur komisch is das meine erste gpu die 8800gt ist, obwohl sie im unteren slot steckt und an ihr auch nicht der maindesktop ist...komisch^^

naja, es läuft jetz, verbrauch von 360W für ca 15k PPD...knappe 42PPD pro Watt...im vergleich zu euch natürlich nicht das beste, dafür haben mich die komponenten quasi nichts gekostet (35€ für die 9800GT, die 8800GT hab ich von nem freund geliehen mit ersatz meiner 7600GS) ....

schaun ma mal wies so weiter läuft a.meier, ich bin wieder dran


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> .
> Muss mal den Team-Viewer (richtig geschrieben?) installieren, dass ich sehe was Tatsache ist.


Gesagt getan: 
1. Fehlermeldung nvcuda.dll fehlt > die gehört doch zum Nvidia-Treiber. 
2. Treiberversion kontrolliert: äh, was soll ich sagen? 
178.** 
Mein Freund hat bezüglich Vista, Laptop und Updates ein sehr seltsame Einstellung > Updates? Für was? Braucht es nicht! 

Bei all seinen anderen PC'c, Laptop's und Nettop's macht er schön brav die Updates. 

Treiber will er morgen aktuallisieren, er ist jetzt  gegangen.

Was soll ich bei ihm an Flags setzten?  
-local -advmethods


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Was soll ich bei ihm an Flags setzten?
> -local -advmethods


 
Eigentlich braucht es gar keine

- local kann man setzen

- advmethods würde, falls es überhaupt eine Wirkung hat/hätte, die GPU wohl völlig überfordern


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Was kann man an PPD erwarten bei einer GeForce 9500M?
Momentan sind es 460PPD, zu wenig?


----------



## acer86 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

hi

guck mal auf T0m@o´s Seite da habe ich von ein Kumpel sein Acer 8930g ein wert eingetragen, bei ihm war es eine 9700M GT mit GPU2 client und um die 1285PPD könnte also gut sein das die 9500 gs? nur so wenig macht,

würde aber abraten von Folding mit ner Notebook GPU bei den acer 8930g hatte die GPU nach 30min schon 95c° und nach einer wu hatte sie 102c° cpu temps lag bei 72c°
*
*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Was die Temps anbelangt, die GPU hat nach 3h 62°. CPU (SMP 50%) nach 18h 78°.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Ich habe hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-70335/137068-folding-laptop.html#post2619427 mal noch etwas zu dem Thema "angeleiert"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Ich hab euch die falsche GPU angegeben: 
Es ist kein 9500M GS sondern eine 9200M GS.

Sie bringt mit ihren 8 Streamprozessoren auf rund 460PPD.


----------



## Captain Future (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

ICh hab von meiner HD 2900 auf eine 6950 aufgerüstet (wurde auch Zeit!) aber nach dem gleichzeitigen Umstieg auf Win7 krieg ich dan Client nicht mehr ans laufen. Neueste Catalyst und das Stream SDK hab ich schon draufgemacht.

Kann mir einer helfen?



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Sie bringt mit ihren 8 Streamprozessoren auf rund 460PPD.


Das ist doch gar nicht schlecht. Hochgerechnet müsste eine 580 dann fast  30000 ppd schaffen. Nach allem, was ich hier so lese ist sie weit davon  entfernt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



Captain Future schrieb:


> Das ist doch gar nicht schlecht. Hochgerechnet müsste eine 580 dann fast 30000 ppd schaffen. Nach allem, was ich hier so lese ist sie weit davon entfernt.


Auch wen ATI richtig unterstützt würden, glaub ich kaum.
Ist zwar nur ne Vermutung, aber ich würde in Richtung 17kPPD gehn.


----------



## Captain Future (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Ich meint' `ne GTX 580. 

Kann mir denn nun jemand helfen?


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



Captain Future schrieb:


> Ich meint' `ne GTX 580.
> 
> Kann mir denn nun jemand helfen?


 
Hast du an der .exe die flag *-forcegpu ati_r700* drangehängt??


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



Captain Future schrieb:


> Ich meint' `ne GTX 580.
> 
> Kann mir denn nun jemand helfen?


Also, ne GTX580 macht ca. 17kPPD. 
Hier ne hübsche Seite zu PPD-Werten Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich


----------



## Captain Future (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Hast du an der .exe die flag *-forcegpu ati_r700* drangehängt??


Nein, hab gedacht, weil's ja keine R700 (RV770) ist... Aber das probier ich mal, danke!



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Also, ne GTX580 macht ca. 17kPPD.
> Hier ne hübsche Seite zu PPD-Werten Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich


Ja eben. Deshalb mein ich ja, dass deine 460 Punkte für 8 Shader gar nicht verkegrt sind.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



Captain Future schrieb:


> Ja eben. Deshalb mein ich ja, dass deine 460 Punkte für 8 Shader gar nicht verkegrt sind.


Zum guten Glück sind es nicht meine, wär mir vom PPD/Watt-Verhältnis zu schlecht.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



Captain Future schrieb:


> Nein, hab gedacht, weil's ja keine R700 (RV770) ist... Aber das probier ich mal, danke!


 
Du hast doch den v6.23 GPU client am start - oder??


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Mein Freund (VoodooGott) hat ein kleines Problem mit seinem GPU-Clienten, hat jetzt schon 6 WU's verworfen. Bin drauf aufmerksam geworden weil er auf seiner Statistikseite einen Eintrag hat von 5 WU's, die gerade mal 587 Punkte eingebracht haben.

Sobald ich sein Fahlog-Datei habe, werd ich sie posten > irgendwie werd ich nicht ganz schlau draus an was es liegt.

Zu warm sollte die GPU nicht sein mit 58°.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Hab die Fahlog bekommen, scheint so als könne der ATI-Client nicht mit den P660* umgehen und von dennen hat gleich ein paar nacheinander bekommen.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab die Fahlog bekommen, scheint so als könne der ATI-Client nicht mit den P660* umgehen und von dennen hat gleich ein paar nacheinander bekommen.


 
Da stellt sich mir eine Frage...
Faltet er mit einer ATI-Karte??

Weil, die aufgeführten WU's sind eigentlich "N_VIDIA's"
Oder habe ich was verpasst und die ATI's falten jetzt die selben ??


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Ja, ne ATI 9200M GS ist bei ihm am falten.

Ich versuch es mal mit -forcegpu ati_r700 wie von nfsgame vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Lorin (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

9200M GS?
Das ist doch ne Nvidia (steht ja auch im log drinne).

Ist die GPU übertaktet? Habe bei Nvidia Karten häufiger das Problem, dass die Karten mit OC in jedem test stabil laufen aber F@H unstable abbricht.


----------



## acer86 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Von der Bezeichnung her würde ich auch auf eine NVIDIA tippen.

Brauchste aber nicht weiter versuchen eine 9700M GT macht gerade mal 1600PPD da wird so eine 9200 wahrscheinlich nicht mal auf 500PPD kommen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Stimmt eigentlich, müsste ne Nvidia von der Bezeichnung her sein, schau mir das heute Abend nochmal genau an.

Aber was ich seltsam finde, wen es ne Nvidia ist, wieso hat er dann bei den P660* den Dienst verweigert?

PPD des Chips ~730PPD.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Also nochmal Knoten entwirren
9200M GS = N_VIDIA
Dadurch eklärt sich dann auch die Tatsache, dass der Chip die entsprechenden "N_VIDIA-WU's" falten will
Nun, möglicherweise sind die P660* einfach zu komplex für die 9200M GS

Nur mal so als Vergleich...

Eine 9200M GS  hat 8 CUDA-Cores 
Eine 8800 GT hat 112 CUDA-Cores 
Eine GTX 560 Ti hat 384 CUDA-Cores


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia*

Ist ne Nvidia und bringt nur 380PPD. 

Sei mal dahingestellt ob mein Freund nur mit der CPU falten will, sind etwa 230 Punkte weniger wenn er CPUonly faltet, ich frag ihn mal. 

Seit gestern bekommt er endlich auch Bonuspunkte für seine SMP-WU's.


----------



## Gast3737 (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*

Eine Überarbeitung meiner Seitz erfolgt wenn ich meine 560 ti (oder zwei) habe...könnte noch paar Tage dauern.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. März 2011)

*AW: [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*

Jungs, der GPU-Client von VoodooGott streikt wieder einmal (UNSTABLE_MACHINE) und ich weiss nicht weiter. 
Neustart des Laptop wurde schon versucht.

Vorschläge oder Client gleich neu einrichten?


----------



## Bumblebee (9. März 2011)

*AW: [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*

Was war das doch gleich für eine GPU??
Die 9200M GS ?? - Die kommt möglicherweise mit den 10xxx nicht klar


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. März 2011)

*AW: [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*

Das heisst also ich könnte als "vorübergehende" Notlösung Workordner und die queue.dat löschen, dann die Maschiene ID ändern und hoffen das er "vorübergehend" keine 10xxx hohlt.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. März 2011)

*AW: [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Das heisst also ich könnte als "vorübergehende" Notlösung Workordner und die queue.dat löschen, dann die Maschine ID ändern und hoffen das er "vorübergehend" keine 10xxx holt.


 
Das wäre auf jeden Fall das erste was ich tun würde um es zu verifizieren


----------



## caine2011 (11. März 2011)

*AW: [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*

du könntest mal im afterburner schauen ob vlt. der ram der graka überläuft, das sorgt immer für die unstable machine meldung


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Das heisst also ich könnte als "vorübergehende" Notlösung Workordner und die queue.dat löschen, dann die Maschiene ID ändern und hoffen das er "vorübergehend" keine 10xxx hohlt.


Sind jetzt endlich mal dazu gekommen zu schauen was seine Client macht > komplette Dienstverweigerung. 
Habe alle Varianten inklusive Client neueinrichten versucht, aber er holt sich immer ne 10xxx.

Jetzt faltet er nur noch SMP, aber ist ja besser als nichts.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (25. April 2011)

*AW: [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*

Moin Jungs,

die 9800GT im letzten Slot streikt.
Ideen?


```
20:58:40] Project: 5786 (Run 6, Clone 84, Gen 462)
[20:58:40] 
[20:58:40] Entering M.D.
[20:58:46] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  562581355 4212267642 1161189840 2396646189 1284762050
[20:58:46] 
[20:58:46] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[20:58:46] 
[20:58:51] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[20:58:51] + Error starting Folding@Home core.
[20:58:56] 
[20:58:56] + Processing work unit
[20:58:56] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[20:58:56] Core found.
[20:58:56] Working on queue slot 01 [April 25 20:58:56 UTC]
[20:58:56] + Working ...
[20:58:56] 
[20:58:56] *------------------------------*
[20:58:56] Folding@Home GPU Core
[20:58:56] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[20:58:56] 
[20:58:56] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[20:58:56] Build host: amoeba
[20:58:56] Board Type: Nvidia
[20:58:56] Core      : 
[20:58:56] Preparing to commence simulation
[20:58:56] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[20:59:05] - Looking at optimizations...
[20:59:05] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[20:59:05] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[20:59:05] - Expanded 64695 -> 341507 (decompressed 527.8 percent)
[20:59:05] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=64695 data_size=341507, decompressed_data_size=341507 diff=0
[20:59:05] - Digital signature verified
[20:59:05] 
[20:59:05] Project: 5786 (Run 6, Clone 84, Gen 462)
[20:59:05] 
[20:59:05] Entering M.D.
[20:59:11] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  562581355 4212267642 1161189840 2396646189 1284762050
[20:59:11] 
[20:59:11] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[20:59:11] 
[20:59:14] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[20:59:14] + Error starting Folding@Home core.
[20:59:19] 
[20:59:19] + Processing work unit
[20:59:19] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[20:59:19] Core found.
[20:59:19] Working on queue slot 01 [April 25 20:59:19 UTC]
[20:59:19] + Working ...
[20:59:19] 
[20:59:19] *------------------------------*
[20:59:19] Folding@Home GPU Core
[20:59:19] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[20:59:19] 
[20:59:19] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[20:59:19] Build host: amoeba
[20:59:19] Board Type: Nvidia
[20:59:19] Core      : 
[20:59:19] Preparing to commence simulation
[20:59:19] - Ensuring status. Please wait.

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.
```


----------



## nfsgame (25. April 2011)

*AW: [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*

Welchen Client, welche Flags ?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (25. April 2011)

*AW: [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*

Merke gerade, dass es die zweite GPU der 9800GX2 ist :/.
Ist laut Rivatuner als GPU3 erkannt.
GPU2 Client und 
	
	



```
-forcegpu nvidia_g80 -gpu 3 -advmethods
```


----------



## nfsgame (25. April 2011)

*AW: [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*

advmethods raus, local rein

Komisch finde ich nur, dass das Teil bei mir noch einwandfrei gefaltet hat ...


----------



## The Master of MORARE (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*

Immer noch der gleiche Mist. Hat sich nichts geändert. Bei mir läuft sie "nicht" unter Win7Ultimate 64-Tacken.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*



The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Immer noch der gleiche Mist. Hat sich nichts geändert. Bei mir läuft sie "nicht" unter Win7Ultimate 64-Tacken.


 
HHHMMM - das lassen wir uns doch einfach nicht gefallen 

Was hat sie für eine ID - wechsle die mal ....


----------



## The Master of MORARE (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*

Hab ihr mal die 9 zugewiesen und alle Karten einzeln befeuert und per GPU-Z geschaut wo die Lastlampe anspringt. Die Indizes wurden von Windows total vertauscht.
Nun läuft alles wieder, nur schmiert die 450 GTS noch ab weil es ihr zu heiß wird. der g80 hat damals echt mehr vertragen .


----------



## Bumblebee (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*



The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Hab ihr mal die 9 zugewiesen und alle Karten einzeln befeuert und per GPU-Z geschaut wo die Lastlampe anspringt. Die Indizes wurden von Windows total vertauscht.
> Nun läuft alles wieder, nur schmiert die 450 GTS noch ab weil es ihr zu heiß wird. der g80 hat damals echt mehr vertragen .


 
Aber es geht erstmal wieder - das ist schon mal gut
Nun heisst es halt pusten  damit die 450er nimmer abschmiert


----------



## nfsgame (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*

GTS450 und 9800GT tauschen ? Haben das Löchli im Boden doch großzügig gestaltet, da sollte der Lüfter der GTS auch Platz haben .



Spoiler



Solange die GX2 nicht wieder rausmuss aus ihrer knappen Behausung...


----------



## The Master of MORARE (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*

Seitdem ich den Lüfter hochgedreht habe gibt es zumindest da keine Probleme mehr.
Nun wird eher die GX2 unstable bei ihren 90°C .


----------



## nfsgame (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*

Wow ...

Hat bei mir mit gemächlicher Drehzahl maximal 75°C auf beiden Cores gemacht .

Wirds wenigstens schön warm im Zimmer ?


----------



## Bumblebee (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Wow ...
> 
> Hat bei mir mit gemächlicher Drehzahl maximal 75°C auf beiden Cores gemacht


 
Dem schliesse ich mich an... ...
Da kannst schon fast grillen mit


----------



## The Master of MORARE (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*

Eben lagen die Temperaturen viel zu niedrig... Da ist die Kiste doch erstmal in den Energiesparmodus gewandert...tztztz... Steht nun auf Höchstleistung. Was man an so nem Windowsrechner alles umstellen muss, damit der einen Faltserver abgibt .


----------



## mattinator (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*



The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Was man an so nem Windowsrechner alles umstellen muss, damit der einen Faltserver abgibt .


 
Ist doch vollkommen logisch: man kauft sich einen Rechner und installiert ein Betriebssystem (Windows ), damit der der Rechner dann schnellstmöglich in den Ruhezustand geht. - "microsoftsche" Logik.


----------



## p00nage (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*

Ich geh dann jetzt erstma FH und dann bräuchte ich auch eure Hilfe was ich alles einstellen muss, so dass Gtx560 und gtx 260 falten. Werd die FTX 260 dann einbauen ( wieder pc down ), dann sollte er aber laufen bis die Aquero 5 da ist


----------



## caine2011 (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*

jo kann dir wenn du interesse hast helfen über teamviewer bin ab 15:00 uhr wieder aus uni da schreib einfach kurz pm dann können wir weitersehen


----------



## p00nage (27. April 2011)

Danke sollte so um 2 daheim sein, nur bin ich grad am überlegen wie ich das Wasser Ablass so das ich's wieder verwenden kann. Hab leider keine Schüssel oder so da, schon überlegt nen Topf zu nehmen, bekommt man den wieder richtig sauber?


----------



## knightmare80 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*

Moin,
habe eine HD5870 mit dem 11.5 in meinem Shuttle SP45H7 und leider will F@H nicht,

Treiberriver Packaging Version    8.85-110419a-118906C-ATI    
Catalyst Version    11.5    
Provider    ATI Technologies Inc.    
2D Driver Version    8.01.01.1152    
2D Driver File Path    /REGISTRY/MACHINE/SYSTEM/ControlSet001/Control/Class/{4D36E968-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}/0001    
Direct3D Version    7.14.10.0833    
OpenGL Version    6.14.10.10750    
Catalyst Control Center Version    2011.0419.2218.38209    

Kommt die Fehlermeldung : GPU is not supportet or need current driver 

restliches System: Win 7 32bit, 4GB Ram, Q9400 please Help, DANKE


----------



## mattinator (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*

Wenn Du den GPU2-Client installiert hast, Befehlszeilenoption  -forcegpu ati_r700 verwenden (s. Folding@home - FAQ-ATI2):



> *Basic Requirements:*
> 
> 
> 2xxx/3xxx/4xxx/5xxx ATI Video Card, or newer
> ...



Allergings empfiehlt sich für Dein System eher der V7 Client: https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/BetaRelease.


----------



## knightmare80 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*

Danke werde ich heute Nachmittag gleich probieren, muss nur noch bis 15:00 arbeiten


----------



## caine2011 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*

bei dem v7 musst du aber ncoh einstellen dass er beta units mit core16 holt


----------



## caine2011 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*

ist offtopic? aber ich nutze ja den v7 da habe ic h das problem nicht da macht er weiter auch wenn er ncith hochladen kann


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*



caine2011 schrieb:


> ist offtopic? aber ich nutze ja den v7 da habe ich das problem nicht da macht er weiter auch wenn er nicht hochladen kann


 
... Ist halb-Offtopic 
Schliesslich betrifft es doch auch irgendwie die GPU-Einrichtung

Wenn das Resultat nicht hochgeladen wird dann macht der Client trotzdem weiter - auch unter V6
Aber er "verblödet" Zeit beim Hochladeversuch und das kostet Leistung


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*

Ups, Schande über mich > das ist ja gar nicht die Ruka.


----------



## knightmare80 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*

Moin, also v7 installiert und GPU angegeben.Leider startet da nichts
bei configure folding slot hab ich bei extra slot options "client-type -- advanced" eingegeben
steht ja online bei "clients" und ready bei gpu ... please help


----------



## caine2011 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*

was hast du denn für eine gpu? versuch doch mal ohne die option laufen zu lassen bzw. mit: client-type und beta

einfach mal auf "fold" geklickt?


----------



## knightmare80 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*

Oh sorry das ich das nicht geschrieben habe, ist eine HD5870 und ein Q9400@ Stock in einem Shuttle Barbone.Selbst das normale F@H über die Hompage läuft nicht, weiß leider nicht wie ich Parameter eingebe, also wo.... Kann einfach nichts starten ;(

http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2544/ge47po8r_jpg.htm

http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2544/wbv2v9bt_jpg.htm


----------



## caine2011 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*

prob gelöst


----------



## knightmare80 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*

Zitat :bei dem v7 musst du aber ncoh einstellen dass er beta units mit core16 holt​Danke für die Hilfe, aber wo macht man das und wie? Falte derzeit mir einer HD5870 OC sowie einer HD6970  Könnte ja noch die beiden Q9400+Q9450 dazunehmen aber denke das lohnt nicht... was ist den eigentlich dieser Uniprozessor? THX


----------



## caine2011 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*

siehe pm

und lohnen tut sichs aber was genau sich lohnt weiß ich nicht, da der aticlient 1 kern belegt...also entweder smp auf 3 kernen(deadline sehr knapp) oder 3 uniprozessoren(einkern)


----------



## kubi-1988 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*

Da es sich ja um den 7er Client handelt, wäre es besser, wenn dort weiter gemacht wird. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ome-client-v7-unter-windows-und-linux-17.html

@knightmare80: Ich habe dir dort mal noch ein paar Fragen gestellt.


----------



## knightmare80 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*

Hallo Leute, konnte letzte nacht nicht wirklich gut schlafen, da ich mit meiner Leistung nicht so zufrieden bin.Hab zwar mein privates Ziel die Top1000 geschafft aber würde gerne 24/7 Falten ohne gleich mein Konto zu plündern.Wo kann ich hier im Forum Fragen stellen wenn ich ein System für Folding@Home bauen möchte.Möchte auch nicht 3-4Rechner dafür benutzen, sondern erstmal nur einen. Dachte da an ein M4A78T (Mainboard mit 4xPCIex 16Slot´s) mit 4 Nvidea VGA´s im 8/8/8/8 Modus... und einem 1055T 6Kerner von AMD... (4GB Ram, Win7 und ne kleine SSD hab ich ja schon)Aber jetzt kommt es schon, welche VGA ist im Single-Slot Design zu bekommen da beim M4A78T-Deluxe ja ein Slot keine Dual VGA verkraftet.Habe ein 750Watt Netzteil von Thermaltake was genug sein sollte.Es ist noch das alte mit 4x18A bzw 1x8Pin + 2x6Pin (1x6Pin würde ich per Adapter machen)Und welche 3 anderen VGA´s sind gut für Folding und haben nur einen 6Pin Stromanschluss... bin für alles offen und wenn ich hier falsch bin, bitte verzeiht mir und verschiebt es dann in den richtigen Tread/Thema... Euer Falter Karsten


----------



## caine2011 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*

ambesten machst du einen neuen thread auf

aber ich verrat dir schonmal vorweg: ein z68system unter linux mit einem i7-2600k macht um die 55k-70k(oc auf 4,8ghz)

näheres in deinem neuen thread/via pm


----------



## Malkolm (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*

ich würde keinem 2600K die 4,8GHz für 24/7 falten zumuten wollen. Das ist aus meiner Sicht nicht mehr vertretbar.


----------



## caine2011 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*

kennst du sowas wie wakü? ich glaube dann ist das vertretbar(sry für offtopic)

z.b. die neue corsair mit dem dualradi ist da sehr geeignet für(außerdem lassen hier einige doch ihren i7 mit 4,4ghz 24/7 laufen wenn ich mich recht entsinne?)


----------



## 0815klimshuck (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*

hab mal F@H zum falten installiert ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist das alles okay so ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*

Sollte so passen, aber verwendet Viewer nicht mehr als nötig > 1. Braucht viel Leistung die natürlich zum falten fehlt und 2. Wirklich sehe was sich gerade ändert tut man nicht bzw. kaum.


----------



## nfsgame (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Howto] GPU2 für Ati und Nvidia einrichten.*

Viewer zu und HFM.NET nutzen.


----------

